# 

## ulrich24ed

Cześć!
Mam spory problem ze stropem. W tę sobotę zalewaliśmy strop z gruszki, B-20, markowa betoniarnia. Grubość stropu 14 cm. Monolit oczywiście. 
Efekt jak na zdjęciach czyli:
- duże i długie pęknięcia, głębokie na 2 - 3 cm a najgrubsze pęknięcie jest głębokie na 5 cm
- widać przez beton zbrojenie a niektóre belki widocznie wystają, widać strzemiona a nawet drut 12mm
- praktycznie nad każdą belką jest takie pęknięcie

*Gdzie zrobiliśmy błąd?*

Jak zalewaliśmy to było dosyć gorąco, około 28 stopni, samo słońce. Polewaliśmy gdzieś po 4 godzinach.

*Czy to jest groźny objaw?*

Jeśli potrzebujecie innego zdjęcia to proszę napisać, mam zdjęcia samego zbrojenia itp.


Dziękuję za wypowiedzi.

----------


## ulrich24ed

Wiecej zdjec

----------


## ulrich24ed

ostatnie zdjecie

----------


## aiki

Albo za wysoko zbrojenie albo za mało betonu.
Kierownik budowy niech to obejrzy.

----------


## מרכבה

Co to za kiepścizna ? przecież te pręty nie mają ni kszty otulenia, to teraz? po fakcie ?
Ciekawe jakie to było B20 .. bo to w ogóle dziwna klasa betonu jest .. nazwał bym ją psuciem na siłę ..
waser zupka - pół kruszywa w litrze wody.
Lub zbrojenia brak górnego - deskowanie liche popierające świeżą mieszankę.
Przyczyn może być kilka, skurcz - szczególnie jak było ciepło 
mógł spowodować i pewnie spowodował zniszczenia! a tym bardziej się potęguje przy "waser zupkach - pół kruszywa w litrze wody i garści cementu"
Stosunek W/C to podstawa nie powinien przekraczać 0,5 w porywach ..lepiej trzymać się 0,45 max ! stąd klasa niższa niż C25/30 nie powinna nawet wyjść inaczej jest to psucie betonu ! wodą ! na własne życzenie . a szczególnie boleśnie - za duża ilość wody okazuje się przy 
ciepłych dniach !!!!  zresztą widać że dość sporo zaczynu cementowego wyszło na górę .. 

co może potwierdzać moją tezę ..

----------


## מרכבה

> ostatnie zdjecie


Wuj skurcz was dopadł .. betoniarnia chyba robiła beton SCC tylko nie specjalną mieszankę- tylko leją wody bez opamiętania ..
albo kochany operator betoniarki dowalił wody !! bo takie cuda też się dzieją, z betoniarni wychodzi ok, ale później amator domorosły specjalista - operator gruchy - bo ciepło siup wody .. a beton nie lubi wody !! bo powoduje w nim bolesne skurcze.
Co chcą właśnie powiedzieć nam te zdjęcia.

----------


## ulrich24ed

Wydaje mi się właśnie ze za dużo wody było.
My też powiedzieliśmy operatorowi żeby dolał wody  :sad: 

*Co teraz?
Co dalej?

To groźne jest?*

----------


## wojtusp

Nieładnie to wygląda. Za szerokie te rysy, powinny być ze trzy razy mniejsze. 

jeśli to jest typowy strop (nie jest jakimś skomplikowanym dziełem architektonicznym) to po prostu dalej kontynuowałbym budowę i nie zwracał uwagi i uznał za niegroźne.

----------


## jajmar

Ale tandeta. Co robić , powiem Ci co by było na budowie "prawdziwej" ten strop nie przeszedłby odbioru. Rady powyżej buduj dalej "to normalne" do normalnych nie należą. Rysy skurczowe nie są może niczym niezwykłym ale to wystające zbrojenie to lipa straszna. Te pręty nie będę pracować tak jak należy.  

Skąd pomysł na dolewanie wody do mieszanki?

----------


## piotrek0m

> Skąd pomysł na dolewanie wody do mieszanki?


To często praktykowane  na budowach, dla wygody murarzy leją wodę, "żeby się łatwiej rozprowadzało". Jak oglądam okoliczne budowy domków jednorodzinnych to praktycznie na każdej budowie widać za mało otuliny na prętach. Raczej pręty nie wystają, ale widać wyraźnie ślady zbrojeń - czyżby oszczędzali na betonie? To inwestor musi stanowczo zapowiedzieć wcześniej, że nie dolewamy wody, musi też być i patrzeć...

----------


## מרכבה

Robiłem ostatnio skromną wylewkę, cement II 32,5 R B/V popiołowy..
37,5 kg do tego 13,5 litra wody 0,3 L plastyfikatora BAFS i mieszanie ..
Nie da się przy tych proporcjach wymieszać więcej mieszanki - bo wyjdzie za gęsta ..
buforem jest dolanie do proporcji 0,4/ 0,42 wody nic więcej .. 
woda ma totalnie się nie segregować w czasie wylewania, ma po prostu płynąć jak lawa ..
a nie woda z zaczynem, a kruszywo i piasek sobie..)
z B20  - to jest radziecka klasa betonu .. gdzie aby płynność uzyskać - podbija się stosunek W/C..
a teraz w przypływie adrenaliny siup wody i mamy ile poniżej B15 ..
cóż  - po rozszalowaniu okaże się ile- szary stropeczek ugina się .. 

jeśli będzie ugięcie ponad normę - samo z siebie .. cóż .. czarny młoteczek opokuje się stropeczek ..
mój ojciec kół płytę .. a dziękował przy tym - "wiejskim fachurom"

Nic mnie tak nie boli - jak pierdaszenie takich chłopków roztropków że to teoria .. że ty nic nie wiesz bo co może być w książkach 
mądrego .. nie raz nie dwa to słyszałem .. 
a spieranie się z takim - (on od wieków tak robi i jest dobrze) bo nikt nie narzeka .. raz się udało, drugi .. 

Idzie to naprawić i owszem .. ale teraz trzeba wiziąć inż który wie jak się naprawia takie bule ..

http://www.se.put.poznan.pl/almamate..._betonu/03.pdf można poczytać .. skąd bierze się co ..
ktoś poświęca życie - aby badać i zapisywać ..

Ja bym sobie poczekał - jak ugina się szary stropeczek ..sam pod sobą ..

----------


## jajmar

> To często praktykowane  na budowach, dla wygody murarzy leją wodę, "żeby się łatwiej rozprowadzało". Jak oglądam okoliczne budowy domków jednorodzinnych to praktycznie na każdej budowie widać za mało otuliny na prętach. Raczej pręty nie wystają, ale widać wyraźnie ślady zbrojeń - czyżby oszczędzali na betonie? To inwestor musi stanowczo zapowiedzieć wcześniej, że nie dolewamy wody, musi też być i patrzeć...


Sory ale pytanie nie było do Ciebie, ja wiem że chłopy na budowie dolewają wody ale dlaczego to kazał zrobić inwestor to mnie ciekawi.

----------


## czarn-y

Tak to jest jak się pije przy robocie  :wink: . Widać po fotach, że betonu brakło, pewnie dlatego inwestor kazał dolewać wody. Mogę zrozumieć, że przy terivie ciężko policzyć potrzebną ilość betonu do zalania, choć i to jest do zrobienia. Jednak nie mogę pojąć jak można to spartolić przy zwykłej dece. Druga sprawa, że w dobrych betoniarniach można zamówić większą ilość i resztę zwrócić, nie ponosząc dodatkowych kosztów.

----------


## ulrich24ed

Chciałem trochę więcej wody bo myślałem, że beton wtedy lepiej opłynie i otuli zbrojenie.

Ale co się stało to się nie odstanie.

*Co robić dalej? Czy to jest groźne? Nadlewać to betonem? Wypełniać te rysy jakimś silikonem?*

W załączeniu zdjęcia samego zbrojenia, być może ono Wam coś więcej podpowie...

Czy ja mam się obawiać mieszkania na piętrze?

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Chciałem trochę więcej wody bo myślałem, że beton wtedy lepiej opłynie i otuli zbrojenie.
> 
> Ale co się stało to się nie odstanie.
> 
> *Co robić dalej? Czy to jest groźne? Nadlewać to betonem? Wypełniać te rysy jakimś silikonem?*
> 
> W załączeniu zdjęcia samego zbrojenia, być może ono Wam coś więcej podpowie...
> 
> Czy ja mam się obawiać mieszkania na piętrze?


ja to bardziej bałbym się mieszkać na dole  :smile:  u mnie jak jechał beton z betoniarni to na kwitku było wielkimi literami na pół strony że w przypadku dolania wody traci sie wszelką gwarancje i odpowiedzialność betoniarni. przy każdym kwitku do każdej gruszki bylo miejsce na podpis że woda nie byla dolana

----------


## wojtusp

Nadgorliwość ... Zanim się zawali to ugięcia będą takie, że nie będzie się dało chodzić normlanie, ale to jest niemożliwe przy normalnym używaniu mieszkania,, DON'T BE AFRAID. Nie tak łatwo, aby coś się mogło stworzyć zagrożenie.

Na przyszłość zamawia się więcej o 10% betonu i to co ewentualnie zostanie wykorzystać do innych celów np. wzmocnienia podjazdu, zamiast chudego betonu itp.

Budować dalej ....

To jest zdjęcie z dużej budowy, rysy wprawdzie troszkę mniejsze ale tak się zdarza.

----------


## jajmar

> Chciałem trochę więcej wody bo myślałem, że beton wtedy lepiej opłynie i otuli zbrojenie.
> 
> Ale co się stało to się nie odstanie.
> 
> *Co robić dalej? Czy to jest groźne? Nadlewać to betonem? Wypełniać te rysy jakimś silikonem?*
> 
> W załączeniu zdjęcia samego zbrojenia, być może ono Wam coś więcej podpowie...
> 
> Czy ja mam się obawiać mieszkania na piętrze?


Teraz to możesz sie tylko modlić. Jak masz do kogo. 

Nadlanie tylko dociąży strop, betony się nie połączą, silkony to zły pomysł. 
Pisał Merkawa - obserwować po rozszalowaniu. Jak - zinwentaryzować strop w szalunku i po - geodezyjnie i wtedy oceniać. Geodezyjnie tzn np. niwelatorem nie przymiarem krawieckim. nanieść na ściany repery i od nich sprawdzać. Strop wygląda bardzo źle ale decyzja co dalej to decyzja kierownika. Ugięcie to jeden parametr ale ja bym zrobił badanie młotkiem Schmidta betonu mniej niż B15 to out ze stropem. B15 a mniej niż zakładano - konstruktor na budowę i od nowa projekt (w tym zaniżona grubość płyty) a potem decyzje. A że to zaboli ?- trudno, ale na głowę nie spadnie.

----------


## jajmar

> Budować dalej ....
> 
> To jest zdjęcie z dużej budowy, rysy wprawdzie troszkę mniejsze ale tak się zdarza.


Pitolisz kolego.

I co te rysy na "dużej budowie" ot tak wszyscy olali? Nie che mi siew  to wierzyć. Rysy się pojawiają ale to powoduje łańcuch wydarzeń, badań, analiz itd. Dopiero po tym zapadają decyzje co z takim fantem robić - niestety nie zawsze zostaje ten element w budynku.

----------


## wojtusp

Takiej niepoważnej wypowiedzi dawno nie czytałem (same rzeczy merytorycznie są oczywiście w porządku, profesjonalne, chodzi o sens ich użycia).
 Zabiegi takie jakby inwestor budował co najmniej Most Rędziński ..... Szkoda kasy w tym przypadku.

Jak już chcemy być tak zapobiegliwi, to w zupełności wystarczy obserwacja gołym okiem ugięć i rys na dole po rozszalowaniu i na tej podstawie podjęcie decyzji.

----------


## jajmar

NIe wiem gdzie widzisz jakieś ogromne koszty, niwelator to prawie każda ekipa ma na aucie, młotek tu parę złotych to kosztuje, ale to da spokój na lata lub koszty na teraz. 
Same rysy  to nie jest jakiś wielki problem tu zgoda, ale przekroczone stany SGU to problem, użytkowanie takich stropów może powodować  odczucia jakby było trzęsienie ziemi. 

Znam taki dom !!! stoi pusty bo strop tak sie rusza przy chodzeniu że nie da się tam mieszkać.

----------


## מרכבה

Jeszcze tak dziwnego zbrojenia nie widziałem .. co to za hybryda ?
coś zjadło dolne zbrojenie, a górne to już w całości poszło się paść ..
niewlator może być laserowy do pomieszczeń i w tedy zobaczyć strzałkę ugięcia ..

----------


## jajmar

Kurcze dopiero teraz zerknąłem na fotki zbrojenia - cuda. Coś mi się wydaje że ten strop to dopiero zacznie pękać.

Do autora możesz wrzucić projekt tego stropu? Może być kawałek.

----------


## ulrich24ed

Strop w projekcie jest inny, jakaś "płyta", którą trzeba robić jakąś specjalną wyginarką do prętów ale murarz nie ma takiej maszyny więc zrobiliśmy taki jak na fotkach. W projekcie tez jest monolit takiej samej wysokości - 14 cm.

Czy pomimo to wrzucać skan projektu? Jeśli tak to nie ma sprawy!

Za wszystkie porady bardzo Wam dziękuję, jestem mocno zmartwiony tym stropem. Nie wiem co robić dalej. 

Pokazałem to murarzowi to mówi, że wyszedł ładny strop i ciężkie maszyny będę mógł na niego stawiać i mam się niczym nie przejmować...


Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jajmar

> Strop w projekcie jest inny, jakaś "płyta", którą trzeba robić jakąś specjalną wyginarką do prętów ale murarz nie ma takiej maszyny więc zrobiliśmy taki jak na fotkach. W projekcie tez jest monolit takiej samej wysokości - 14 cm.
> 
> Czy pomimo to wrzucać skan projektu? Jeśli tak to nie ma sprawy!
> 
> Za wszystkie porady bardzo Wam dziękuję, jestem mocno zmartwiony tym stropem. Nie wiem co robić dalej. 
> 
> Pokazałem to murarzowi to mówi, że wyszedł ładny strop i ciężkie maszyny będę mógł na niego stawiać i mam się niczym nie przejmować...
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Rozumiem że murarz ma stosowne uprawnienia do projektowania i podpisał się pod tym stropem. 

Ciekaw jestem co na to kierownik budowy? Widział ten strop masz wpisy potwierdzające odbiór zbrojenia?

----------


## ulrich24ed

Kierownik podpisał zbrojenie i podpisał strop ten zmieniony ale w dzienniku wpisał, że robiliśmy taki jak w projekcie bo mówi, że jak "zalejemy strop to i tak zbrojenia nie będzie widać"  :Smile: 

Wprowadzać się tam w ogóle czy budynek już tylko na handel hehe?  :smile:

----------


## rübezahl

> Kierownik podpisał zbrojenie i podpisał strop ten zmieniony ale w dzienniku wpisał, że robiliśmy taki jak w projekcie bo mówi, że jak *"zalejemy strop to i tak zbrojenia nie będzie widać"*


Jak ten strop się zawali komuś na głowę, to też w zasadzie nie ma tematu, bo "trupów spod zawaliska i tak nie widac"  :smile:  To zbrojenie to coś pomiedzy płytą krzyżwo zbrojoną jakby, a Terivą samoróbką czyli gęstożebrowy w pewnych obszarach, ale bez żeber. Jestem bardziej w papierach niż na budowie, ale dla mnie coś takiego jest nie do przyjęcia. Chociaż kiedys widziałem strop zelbetowy nad garażem, zbrojony duża ilością siatki ogrodzeniowej i stoi ponoc do dziś. Rozbierac szkoda, trzeba uratowac co się da.
Ale jedno muszę docenic - estetyka wykonania zbrojenia jest  :wink:

----------


## piotrek0m

> Kierownik podpisał zbrojenie i podpisał strop ten zmieniony ale w dzienniku wpisał, że robiliśmy taki jak w projekcie bo mówi, że jak "*zalejemy strop to i tak zbrojenia nie będzie widać*"


*Ja dziękuję* :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop: 
Nie wierzę, że coś takiego jest możliwe, naprawdę ... myślałam, że w dobie internetu i wzrostu świadomości inwestorów takie machlojki są niemożliwe. A jednak. A kierownik budowy może był spokrewniony z firmą wykonującą strop ?!

----------


## ulrich24ed

Nie, nie byli spokrewnieni  :smile: 

Czy ten strop jakoś ratować czy po prostu podlewać go 3 razy dziennie, odczekać jeszcze z tydzień i ruszać z budową dalej?

----------


## piotrek0m

Przedmówcy napisali - może nie wprost - że masz strop wykonany niezgodnie z projektem a kierownik budowy poświadczył nieprawdę.

----------


## ulrich24ed

Czy ten strop jakoś ratować czy po prostu podlewać go 3 razy dziennie, odczekać jeszcze z tydzień i ruszać z budową dalej?

----------


## Piotr Wawa

Jestem inwestorem, i nie znam się na budownictwie. Ale ja jakbym miał taką sytuację to bym wyburzył strop, pogonił ekipę i kierownika. Serio, nigdy bym nie pozwolił, żeby moja rodzina wprowadzala się do budunku gdzie każdy sobie robi co chce i ma projekt głęboko w du.... Co to za argument, że ekipa nie ma narzędzi do gięcia prętów - to niech kupią albo wypożyczą.

----------


## pieciornik

Można zakupić gotowe zbrojenie wygięte wg rysunków, kosztuje to odpowiednio więcej ale głowa spokojna jak nie ma się narzędzi. Wdziałem prace zbrojarzy nie ma tam cudów wianków i zwykła, reczna maszynka załatwia sprawę.
Będziesz tam jeszcze stawiał działówki, posadzka właściwa, meble, sprzęty, pełna wanna wody -- ja bym nie ryzykował. 

Masakra

----------


## ludwik_13

Nie uczyli widocznie majstra, że "mało wody do betonu dużo wody na beton".
Żeby beton wlazł między zbrojenie i je otulił, to czasem trzeba trochę potrząchać...
Bałabym się mieszkania w takim domu a i sprzedaży, bo zbywca za wady ukryte też odpowiada.
Sprawę niezgodności z projektem wolę ominąć szerokim łukiem.....

----------


## ulrich24ed

Szczęście mam takie, że góra w ogóle nie będzie użytkowa. Nie będzie tam żadnych ścian działowych itp. Tylko strych na stare graty - jak to na strychu.
Ale będzie tam jakaś wylewka + styropian żeby docieplić.

Otwór na schody zostawiłem ale zaślepię go wełną i płytą karton-gips. Na parterze mam 140 m2 + garaż 30 m2 i tak też planowałem mieszkać.

Ale nawet pomimo tego to nie chciałem sobie stropu tak spierd***ć  :bash:

----------


## rübezahl

Wyjdź z innego założenia - jeżeli na poddaszu będzie można skorzystac z powierzchni , to z pewnością ktoś ja tam prędzej czy później wykorzysta i zacznie użytkowac. Zastanawiam się jeszcze po co poszedłeś w takie drogi rozwiązanie stropowe, jeżeli nie chcesz z niego korzytac????. Na klamoty to wystarczyłby strop drewniany, tańszy i łatwiejszy w wykonaniu (w zasadzie nie potrzeba giętarki).

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Szczęście mam takie, że góra w ogóle nie będzie użytkowa. Nie będzie tam żadnych ścian działowych itp. Tylko strych na stare graty - jak to na strychu.
> Ale będzie tam jakaś wylewka + styropian żeby docieplić.
> 
> Otwór na schody zostawiłem ale zaślepię go wełną i płytą karton-gips. Na parterze mam 140 m2 + garaż 30 m2 i tak też planowałem mieszkać.
> 
> Ale nawet pomimo tego to nie chciałem sobie stropu tak spierd***ć


ja bym zrobił tak, zabral dziennik od kierbuda zeby nic nie mogl namieszac, i sprawe zglosil do nadzoru albo nawet prokuratury, bo takie cos co wywinał to nadaje sie pod paragraf. a na pewno nie zamieszkałbym pod takim stropem ani nikomu nie sprzedal takiego bubla. niech kierbud z ubezpieczenia placi za rozbiorke i robienie nowego stropu

----------


## מרכבה

> Pokazałem to murarzowi to mówi, że wyszedł ładny strop i ciężkie maszyny będę mógł na niego stawiać i mam się niczym nie przejmować...


 kretynizm w czystej formie -  skąd ja to dobrze znam .. weź tego dziada murarza za dupę i niech teraz poprawia !!
niech kuje ! skąd ja to znam  :sad:  bo czołg może jeździć - a strop ugina się 5cm  :sad: 




> Kierownik podpisał zbrojenie i podpisał strop ten zmieniony ale w dzienniku wpisał, że robiliśmy taki jak w projekcie bo mówi, że jak "zalejemy strop to i tak zbrojenia nie będzie widać"


 e to kiero będzie kuł ! młot i niech kuje .. co za  brak poszanowania podstaw ..




> Nie, nie byli spokrewnieni 
> 
> Czy ten strop jakoś ratować czy po prostu podlewać go 3 razy dziennie, odczekać jeszcze z tydzień i ruszać z budową dalej?


 teraz to można się pomodlić o zdrowie -

nie szydząc - ale właśnie z wiary - żeby mieć siłę i nie stracić nadziei z tą budową związanej ..




> Ale nawet pomimo tego to nie chciałem sobie stropu tak spierd***ć


 ale Twój grzech polegał tylko na dolaniu wody .. ciężki on jest .. ale 

To kierownik powinien być na etapie wylewania i etapie zbrojenia ! 

A to zbrojenie, to jest komedia ..szkoda było prętów, murarz ? weźcie nie obrażajcie murarzy.  W projekcie założę się było tak.

 lub podobnie główne pręty prostopadle do dłuższego boku, lub jeśli była płyta krzyżowo zbrojona inaczej .. ale mniejsza oto.
Ale takich cudów - para teriwy to me oczy jeszcze nie widziały ..


 krzyżowo zbrojony
to jest strop prawidłowo - pod względem zbrojenia zdiełany ..

a teraz jeden młotek -300 gram i drugi 300 gram i murarz i kiero budowy 
do pokuty .. bo inaczej sond (sąd)




> Pokazałem to murarzowi to mówi, że wyszedł ładny strop i ciężkie maszyny będę mógł na niego stawiać i mam się niczym nie przejmować...


 Moi Rodzice też różne takie bajki słyszeli .. na swojej budowie ..
pamiętam jak dziś- a miałem ile ? 4 lata może 3,5 jak Tato skuwał płytę ..
bo "czołg" przejechał i nagle płyta uwisła sama pod sobą.

Nie chce bluzgać - bo każdy pomylić się może - ale rozsiewanie bezwiednych, tępych gusełek budowlanych - w postaci haseł- że maszyny ciężkie mogą jeździć ...
Przykre jest tym bardziej - że często takie osoby mają za nic inż i ich wiedzę ..
z pogardą wyrażają się o książkach, o literaturze i nauce technicznej ..
ufni w swoją pychę -praktyki .. jak widać nie murarz totalnie nie zna się na tym co robi ..
chciał bym mu to wprost powiedzieć, a kierownik budowy - powiedział bym że jest zakałą podpisując coś - co student po pierwszym? może drugim wykładzie by uznał że kpinę z zasad zbrojenia.  Kiero i murarzowi zostało wespół wziąć młotki po 300 gram i skuli ten feralny strop, pręty uda się odzyskać ? deskowanie jest .. gruz się przyda ..
A że będą we dwóch - to im szybciej pójdzie, a włóczenie się po sądach ?
pewnie jak im zatwardzenie w głowę przyjdzie to owszem pewnie trzeba będzie.

Wiem że też mogę zrobić głupotę - ale jeśli nie jestem pewny to pytam kogoś bardziej doświadczonego...

----------


## jajmar

Mnie zadziwia podejście inwestora, przyszedł tu pytając o rysy, wskazujemy mu poważniejsze błędy  a on pisze że rusza z budową dalej





> Czy ten strop jakoś ratować czy po prostu podlewać go 3 razy dziennie, odczekać jeszcze z tydzień i ruszać z budową dalej?


Brak świadomości tego co zrobił i w sumie zagrożeń. Do tego nie pierwszy przypadek że pytający "wie lepiej". Rysy były niepokojące spieprzone zbrojenie nie. Dziwne podejście.

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Mnie zadziwia podejście inwestora, przyszedł tu pytając o rysy, wskazujemy mu poważniejsze błędy  a on pisze że rusza z budową dalej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brak świadomości tego co zrobił i w sumie zagrożeń. Do tego nie pierwszy przypadek że pytający "wie lepiej". Rysy były niepokojące spieprzone zbrojenie nie. Dziwne podejście.


bo rysy widac a zbrojenia nie, w wiekszoci przynajmniej bo troche wylazło górą  :smile:

----------


## jajmar

> bo rysy widac


Przyjdzie murarz dotnie dwa bloczki na stropie wetrze butem pył w rysę i rysa zniknie  :wink:

----------


## rübezahl

Murarz tu nic nie zawinił, zrobił jak umiał (albo chciał) cała wina spada na kierownika, chyba że murarz= kierownik budowy, wtedy obaj winni. Obawiam się, że jednak robota ruszyła z "kopyta". Strop jeszcze podstemplowany to się nie "kołysze", super kierownik stwierdził pewnie, że ci z forum to idioci i się nie znają, a inwestor przyszedł tu po nasze potwierdzenie, że wszystko jest w porządku i tzw lanie wody rozwiąże tą niezręczną sytuację.

----------


## מרכבה

Wcale bym się nie zdziwił, że murarz czy "kierownik" "budowy" by psioczyli na rady z forum ..
przecież to świat z innej beczki.
Teraz jest idealna okazja na skucie tego nie fortunnego stropu.
Po co lać wodę ? przecież i tak już niczego to nie zmieni - wodę się leje aby skurcz ograniczyć, 
do czasu aż beton osiągnie dostateczne parametry- po to zwilża się wodą - aby do czasu osiągnięcia pewnej wytrzymałości 
nie popękał .. jak widać już się stało.

----------


## ulrich24ed

Ale pod czym ma się mój strop uginać jak góra nie będzie użytkowa??

Na moich zdjęciach zbrojenia też jest bardzo dużo, nie gadajcie zaraz żeby skuwać wszystko  :smile:  Pewnie jakbym miał ze 2 miliony na budowę domu to bym tak zrobił ale to zwykły mały dom parterowy - Babie Lato 2012 z domoweklimaty.pl

Rewelacji nie ma ale nie sądzę żeby byłą też tragedia. Na głowę raczej nie spadnie ale szału też nie ma.

----------


## sylwekr

> Ale pod czym ma się mój strop uginać jak góra nie będzie użytkowa??
> 
> Na moich zdjęciach zbrojenia też jest bardzo dużo, nie gadajcie zaraz żeby skuwać wszystko  Pewnie jakbym miał ze 2 miliony na budowę domu to bym tak zrobił ale to zwykły mały dom parterowy - Babie Lato 2012 z domoweklimaty.pl
> 
> Rewelacji nie ma ale nie sądzę żeby byłą też tragedia. Na głowę raczej nie spadnie ale szału też nie ma.


Pod czym się ugnie... pod własnym cięzarem. Ogólnie po co ciągnąć ten temat skoro wiesz lepiej od wszystkich. Masz fuszerę na budowie i teraz albo dać "na tacę" i liczyć że strop wytrzyma, albo skuć i zrobić od nowa zgodnie ze sztuką, projektem....

Jakiś czas temu widziałem strop w budynku gospodarczym, popękany, zagięty parę cm, i właściciel tego też nic nie robił, bo tak już ze 30 lat jest i na głowę się nie zawalił...

----------


## jajmar

> Ale pod czym ma się mój strop uginać jak góra nie będzie użytkowa??


Pod czym sie ugnie? Sam waży ~350kg/m2 do tego jak go otynkujesz od dołu  dojdzie ze 40kg do m2, potem ocieplisz od góry i zrobisz wylewkę +100kg/m2 już masz prawie 500kg/m2 - mało? To za chwilę cudowny murarz postawi Ci słupy podpierające więźbę na tym super stropie, na dach spadnie śnieg i masz ogromne obciążenie.




> Na moich zdjęciach zbrojenia też jest bardzo dużo,


Dużo to bardzo ogólne określenie. Poza tym co z tego że coś tam dałeś jak źle to poukładane? Wiesz że odległość pomiędzy prętami dla płyty jednokierunkowo zbrojonej powinna być nie większa niż 12 cm? A u Ciebie ile jest ? ze 30cm jak nic. 

W świetle prawa masz samowole budowlaną kierownikowi budowy nie wolno gmerać przy zbrojeniu (chyba że ma stosowne uprawnienia). Dodatkowo kierownik poświadczył nieprawdę wpisem do DB.

----------


## ulrich24ed

Ach generalnie jestem załamany. Cała budowa jak do tej pory szła wzorowo. Wszystko idealnie, wszystko bardzo ładnie wychodziło, odpowiednie terminy technologiczne itp. itd. Nie wiem czemu z tym stropem tak się popieprzyło.
Jestem drobnym inwestorem z małym funduszem na budowę, takie skucie stropu i zrobienie nowego to pewnie będzie koszt ze 40 000 zł. Dla mnie koszt nieosiągalny.

Wiem, że strop wyszedł licho ale miałem nadzieję, że napiszecie, że jest licho ale od bidy ujdzie. A tu prawie każda wypowiedź żeby skuwać.
Ciekawe co Wy byście zrobili na moim miejscu, czy też tak chętnie skuwali jak mi tu doradzacie. 
Bo co należy zrobić to ja wiem - skuć.
Ale co Wy byście zrobili na moim miejscu? Proszę o odpowiedź na takie pytanie. Niech się każdy na chwilę postawi w mojej obecnej sytuacji i powie co sam by zrobił.
Bo co należy zrobić to ja wiem - skuć.

Mimo wszystko dzięki za odpowiedzi!!!


Pozdrawiam.

----------


## coulignon

Sponsorów naprawy masz co najmniej dwóch. W tym kierownik ma ubezpieczenie - być może trzeba będzie skorzystać.

----------


## wojtusp

Istnieją różne sposoby wzmacniania stropów żelbetowych, można coś kombinować.

Ten strop być może nie jest jeszcze skazany na rozbiórkę, ale to może wykazać tylko opinia(czy ekspertyza) uprawnionego konstruktora (któremu przydałyby się jakieś rysunki istniejącego zbrojenia, ale pewnie one nie istnieją ?)

----------


## ulrich24ed

Rysunków zbrojenia to nie ma natomiast jest ze 20 zdjęć. Na forum wrzuciłem tylko 4 "poglądowe".

Gdzie szukać takiego konstruktora?
Ile to może kosztować taka ekspertyza?
Gdzie znajdę informację o sposobach wzmacniania stropów żelbetowych?

Dziękuję!

----------


## atelega

> W świetle prawa masz samowole budowlaną


Trochę się zagalopowałeś.
Zbrojenie nie jest zmianą istotną w świetle prawa budowlanego także mówienie o samowoli to nadużycie,


wracając do stropu, pokaż najpierw co masz w projekcie

----------


## atelega

> Rysunków zbrojenia to nie ma natomiast jest ze 20 zdjęć. Na forum wrzuciłem tylko 4 "poglądowe".
> 
> Gdzie szukać takiego konstruktora?
> Ile to może kosztować taka ekspertyza?
> Gdzie znajdę informację o sposobach wzmacniania stropów żelbetowych?
> 
> Dziękuję!


Jeżeli masz tyle zdjęć to pewnie da się dojść co zostało zrobione.
Wtedy ewentualnie stwierdzić czy jest to zgodne z zasadami konstruowania zbrojenia oraz przeliczyć czy wystarcza czy nie.
Najlepiej uderz do architekta gdzie robiłeś adaptację, na pewno współpracuje z jakimś konstruktorem

----------


## rübezahl

> Rysunków zbrojenia to nie ma natomiast jest ze 20 zdjęć. Na forum wrzuciłem tylko 4 "poglądowe".
> 
> Gdzie szukać takiego konstruktora?
> Ile to może kosztować taka ekspertyza?
> Gdzie znajdę informację o sposobach wzmacniania stropów żelbetowych?
> 
> Dziękuję!


Najprostsza droga do to regionalnego oddziału IIB lub do PINBu tam pytaj o kogoś kto ma większe pojęcie niż twój dowodzący (bo jak widac niewiele jest wart). Kosztami nie Ty powinieneś się przejmowac, a osoby które są odpowiedzialne za ten stan rzeczy. 
Co musisz teraz zrobie: sprawdzic projekt (czy konstrukcja stropu jest poprawna), jeżeli jest OK --> cała wina spada na kierownika budowy i tylko i wyłącznie na niego. Byc może zostanie jeszcze sprawdzony dostarczony beton, czy jest zgodny z tym co zostało zamówione i jaka jest przyczyna jego uszkodzeń podczas dojrzewania.
 Ty nie jesteś od tego, żeby się znac, nawet wykonujący roboty budowlane nie musi miec pojęcie o tym co robi, jeżeli zostałoby to wykonane zgodnie, z dobrze opracowaną dokumentacją i zaakceptowane przez odpowiedzialnego kierownika, nie byłoby dziś tej rozmowy. Na nim i tylko na nim spoczywa cała odpowiedzialnośc i wyłacznie on powinien ponieśc cały ciężar tego problemu. Istnieje coś takiego jak odpowiedzialnośc zawodowa inżynierów budownictwa i twój kierownik z pewnością wie co dla niego znaczyłoby, gdyby ta sytuacja wyszła oficjalnie na światło dzienne. Czeka Cię wiec trudna z nim rozmowa i jeszcze trudniejsze wyzwanie dla niego.
Jak projektant radze Ci nie miej żadnych skrupułów, ta sytuacja nie wynika z Twojej winy, ani nawet z braku wiedzy. Twoje "dobre rady" w temacie budownictwa nie powinny byc brane pod uwagę - kierownik ma *obowiązek dopilnowac wykonania danego etapu budowy zgodnie z dokumentacją*, chyba że są zmiany (istotne), tak czasami bywa, ale  także nie robi się tego na szybcika i bez głowy, ale na podstawie dokumentacji (chociażby roboczej) dostarczonej przez osobę do tego uprawnioną i kompetentną.

----------


## fotohobby

> Trochę się zagalopowałeś.
> Zbrojenie nie jest zmianą istotną w świetle prawa budowlanego także mówienie o samowoli to nadużycie,
> 
> 
> wracając do stropu, pokaż najpierw co masz w projekcie


Przecież to coś nawet nie zostało oficjalnie zmienione i zaakceptowane przez KB, tylko wykonane niezgodnie z projektem, bez jakiejkolwiek wzmianki o dokonaniu zmian w dzienniku budowy.

----------


## atelega

> Przecież to coś nawet nie zostało oficjalnie zmienione i zaakceptowane przez KB, tylko wykonane niezgodnie z projektem, bez jakiejkolwiek wzmianki o dokonaniu zmian w dzienniku budowy.


nie zmienia to faktu że nie jest to samowola... 
po kolejne KB nie jest od akceptacji zmian, zmiany akceptuje projektant kwalifikując je jako istotne lub nie

----------


## ulrich24ed

Witam Was ponownie!
Na wstępie wszystkim dziękuję za udział w dyskusji.
Wasze porady są dla mnie bardzo cenne.

To moja pierwsza budowa, jestem tylko inwestorem, mało uczestniczę w pracach na budowie gdyż moja wiedza kończy się na tym z której strony trzyma się łopatę.
W betoniarkę pewnie sam bym się wkręcił więc wolę do niej nie podchodzić.

Zeskanowałem strony projektu, które - wg mnie - mogą być dla Was istotne. Niestety plik waży 8,5 MB więc musiałem wrzucić go na serwer. Jest do pobrania pod tym linkiem:

http://wyslij-plik.pl/3492/projekt_forummurator.pdf

Są tam też skany parteru itp.

A pod tym linkiem są wrzucone wszystkie zdjęcia dobrej jakości zbrojenia stropu, zalewania stropu oraz zdjęcia robione kilka chwil po zalaniu. Są też zdjęcia stemplowania i deskowania. Może to coś Wam więcej podpowie. Całość waży 25 MB więc też musiałem wrzucić na serwer i jest to pod tym linkiem:

http://wyslij-plik.pl/3493/fotystropu.rar

Gdyby coś to jestem też dostępny pod adresem:
[email protected] więc gdyby ktoś nie mógł pobrać a chciał zobaczyć to proszę o mejla to wyślę na adres e-mail.


Dzięki 100krotne!!!!

----------


## jajmar

> Ciekawe co Wy byście zrobili na moim miejscu, czy też tak chętnie skuwali jak mi tu doradzacie.


Pisałem już, wstrzymaj budowę, odczekaj 28 dni - aby beton doszedł do siebie rozszaluj -pobadaj ugięcie, klasę betonu. Zanim rozszalujesz zleć obliczenia tego co masz konstruktorowi. Koszty tego  na kierownika. Po tym etapie decyzje co dalej.  Masz wątpliwości nie wierzysz w internetowe rady poszukaj konstruktora w realu pokaż fotki i zapytaj co sądzi. Jak mówi ze ok niech sie podpisze niech da uprawnienia, ten podpis wielu krzyczących uspakaja. Jak się trzeba podpisać swoim nazwiskiem na lata to człowiek nie traktuje tego  pobłażliwie.  





> Jak projektant radze Ci nie miej żadnych skrupułów, ta sytuacja nie wynika z Twojej winy, ani nawet z braku wiedzy. Twoje "dobre rady" w temacie budownictwa nie powinny byc brane pod uwagę - kierownik ma *obowiązek dopilnowac wykonania danego etapu budowy zgodnie z dokumentacją*, chyba że są zmiany (istotne), tak czasami bywa, ale  także nie robi się tego na szybcika i bez głowy, ale na podstawie dokumentacji (chociażby roboczej) dostarczonej przez osobę do tego uprawnioną i kompetentną.


Również posiadam uprawnienia do projektowania i do kierowania, podpisuje się pod tym co powyżej. 





> nie zmienia to faktu że nie jest to samowola... 
> po kolejne KB nie jest od akceptacji zmian, zmiany akceptuje projektant kwalifikując je jako istotne lub nie


A znasz projektanta który wywalenie 75% zbrojenia uzna za zmianę nie istotną? Nie czepiaj się słówek. Każda zmiana konstrukcji wymaga stosownego opracowania.

----------


## atelega

> Witam Was ponownie!
> Na wstępie wszystkim dziękuję za udział w dyskusji.
> Wasze porady są dla mnie bardzo cenne.
> 
> To moja pierwsza budowa, jestem tylko inwestorem, mało uczestniczę w pracach na budowie gdyż moja wiedza kończy się na tym z której strony trzyma się łopatę.
> W betoniarkę pewnie sam bym się wkręcił więc wolę do niej nie podchodzić.
> 
> Zeskanowałem strony projektu, które - wg mnie - mogą być dla Was istotne. Niestety plik waży 8,5 MB więc musiałem wrzucić go na serwer. Jest do pobrania pod tym linkiem:
> 
> ...


1. zleć przeliczenie tego co zrobiono (zbrojenie wg zdjęć, beton c12/15)
2. jeżeli wyjdzie nośność to beton do badania
3. jeżeli nie wyjdzie projekt wzmocnienia i samo wzmocnienie
4. rozbiórka to zawsze ostateczność

----------


## jajmar

Pooglądałem projekt i fotki. W projekcie masz stropy krzyżowo zbrojone gr.16 cm nad domem i 18 cm nad garażem - z tego co pisałeś zrobiłeś 14cm i ze zdjęć widać że betonu brakło to kolejny cios w strop. 

Belki w stropie niezgodnie z projektem - brak zagęszczenia strzemion, bark prętów odgiętych.  

Kolejna sprawa to brak giętarki kurcze masz tam max pręty fi12 to się gnie się dobrą giętarką -koszt 150 zł-200 zł albo "fajką" pospawaną z grubego pręta. To nie są kosmiczne technologie.

----------


## מרכבה

Projekt - jak widać bardzo dobry ! jest totalnie wszystko, przekrój stropu jak dawać pręty .. i jest to wersja -" nowoczesna" bez gięcia prętów ..
taka

----------


## ulrich24ed

A może zaraz po rozszalowaniu stropu postawić szybko ściany działowe?
Czy te ściany udźwigną trochę strop?
W chudziaku mam solidne zbrojenie pod ściany działowe więc ciężar może jakoś tam by się przeniósł...?

Na razie przez środek domu idzie tylko jedna ściana nośna która tam pewnie jakoś podtrzyma ten strop na samym środku ale może ściany działowe coś by pomogły?

----------


## מרכבה

tak miały wyglądać pręty zbrojeniowe.




> Na razie przez środek domu idzie tylko jedna ściana nośna która tam pewnie jakoś podtrzyma ten strop na samym środku ale może ściany działowe coś by pomogły?


Nie jakoś - tylko trzyma, ale ten strop nie będzie pracował - jak należy tylko to będzie kawał betonu zwieszony na prętach zbrojeniowych ..

http://www.narzedzia.pl/mlot-wyburze...9r4aAmgx8P8HAQ 

jeśli kiero faktycznie widział strop - to takie narzędzie będzie mu konieczne ..
puki jest deskowanie - nie trzeba będzie ponownie wykonywać szalunków 

Przecież jego ewentulany upór będzie skutkował - tylko pogrążeniem sytuacji ..
bo zbrojenie jest nie tylko nie zgodne z projektem - ale niezgodne z jakąkolwiek sztuką budowlaną !!!!

----------


## jajmar

> A może zaraz po rozszalowaniu stropu postawić szybko ściany działowe?
> Czy te ściany udźwigną trochę strop?
> W chudziaku mam solidne zbrojenie pod ściany działowe więc ciężar może jakoś tam by się przeniósł...?


Ściany działowe nie mogą podpierać stropów bo są często za słabe, będą pękać. W miejscu podparcia w stropie powinny byc pręty górą bo strop pęknie. Tyle że u Ciebie nawet na ścianie nośnej brak tych prętów czyli popęka.

----------


## מרכבה

*Jajmar*  była fota że już od naprężeń skurczowych - równolegle do ściany strop uległ zarysowaniu - o ile były by tam pręty górne jak
w fotce zapodanej przezemnie - co było też zgodne z projektem, to najwyżej strop zwiększył by ugięcie ciut ponad obliczone ..
ale tu po prostu będzie płyta betonowa zawieszona na dolnym zbrojeniu ..

Przecież -zamiast lamentować co zrobić - już by kiero kończył kuć płytę nad garażem ..
bardzo lekko idzie coś co nie jest oparte na gruncie - beton jeszcze młody ..
C8/10 jak już jest to jest BWW .. w przypadku tego co widać na zdjęciach ..
z B20 masę zaczynu pływało wierzchem.. przez nadmiar wody..

 impulsator kinetyczny do rąk ..

przecież nie będę proponował taśm węglowych do wzmacniania stropu - kiedy ten jest jeszcze w deskowaniu i dogodnie można szybko można się pozbyć ..

Jeśli kiero skuje strop - Ty zyskasz gruzu na podjazd  :smile:   lub inne miejsce, 
minus to czas -

----------


## jajmar

A ciekawe dlaczego zamówili beton B20 skoro w projekcie jak byk stoi B25.

----------


## מרכבה

Tego się pewnie nie dowiemy, bo z B20 zostało C12/15...  kolejna sprawa to  na 250 kg cementu nie umieszasz kubika betonu inaczej niż 
rozmieniając na drobne - wodą ..  aby przyzwoity beton zrobić potrzeba najmniej 16-17 worków .. aby nie przekroczyć 0,45 W/C .
Grubości stropu nie zachowana .. zbrojenia prawie nie ma ..

----------


## piotrek0m

> Ale co Wy byście zrobili na moim miejscu? Proszę o odpowiedź na takie pytanie. Niech się każdy na chwilę postawi w mojej obecnej sytuacji i powie co sam by zrobił.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Miałem wykonane niezgodnie z projektem belki w stropie nad garażem, podtrzymujące słupy dachu. Miały być podciągi (czyli obniżenie belki pod sufitem). Murarz zrobił "po swojemu" - schował w stropie.... bo będzie dobrze... bo wygodniej szalować... bo zawsze tak robił...  Kierownik absolutnie nie zgodził się na taką samowolę i nakazał poprawę. Zleciłem więc przeliczenie i konieczne było dozbrojenie i zrobienie nadciągu. Koszt przeliczenia 400 zł. Nerwy, opóźnienia... stękania murarza. Generalnie murarz był dobry i murował fajnie i równo, ale z czytaniem rysunków zbrojenia było kiepsko, darowałem mu te 400 zł, w garażu mam równy sufit, a nadciąg został schowany w wylewce piętra ... współczuje Tobie, ale nie ma odwrotu. Można jedynie zlecić przeliczenie tej konstrukcji w stanie obecnym, ale obawiam się że docelowo będzie trzeba ją rozebrać...

----------


## מרכבה

Wg mnie - tu absolutnie nie ma co liczyć, chyba że ktoś chce zarobić kasę, jest projekt dokładny stropu - jak powinno wyglądać zbrojenie, 
Ty możesz się nie znać, ale nawet laik patrząc na przekrój stropu zobaczy że pręty są też układane górą, ba pokazane na rys są kształty tych prętów.
Hipotetycznie mogło być tak że kiero - nawet tego stropu na oczy nie widział, bo coś mi się ciężko widzi - aby inż budownictwa na trzeźwo 
takiego bubla podpisał.
Tu liczenie niczego nie pomoże, ponieważ już pojawiły się rysy równoległe do ścian- rysy od skurczu, a przez brak zbrojenia górnego - tylko się poszerzą 
zawalić się nie zawali, bo pręty dolne przetrzymają niczym płachtę ten strop, będzie to wisieć jak trampolina ..
Dolnego zbrojenia nie ma - siatka zbrojeniowa zamiast co 12 co jest co ile ? 30 ?35 cm ..
górą jest jeszcze gorzej.

----------


## jajmar

> Wg mnie - tu absolutnie nie ma co liczyć, .


Zgadzam się z tym zdaniem. Wycofuje się z propozycji liczenia i czekania. Ilość zmian względem projektu jest porażająca, grubość w dół beton w dół, stal olano.

----------


## ulrich24ed

A jakie są sposoby wzmacniania takiego stropu?

Na pewno nie będę nic rozbierał.

----------


## gambit565

> A jakie są sposoby wzmacniania takiego stropu?
> 
> Na pewno nie będę nic rozbierał.


Ja wymienie tylko kilka bardzo dobrych i rownie skutecznych sposobow na wzmacnianie twojego stropu:
-na gume do zucia
- na poxiline
-na kropelke
-na trytki
- i moj faworyt na srebrna tasme.
Wg mnie nie musisz nic wzmacniac, wytrzyma, bedzie dobrze a ty bedziesz zadowolony.
Przeciez murarz powiedzial juz ze czolgiem bedziesz mogl po nim jezdzic to czym ty sie jeszcze martwisz. Nie ma co drazyc tematu.
Tu juz wszystko zostalo napisane.
Prosisz sie o klopoty na wlasne zyczenie mimo ze sprawe mozesz rozwiazac ubezpieczeniem OC kierownika budowy.

----------


## jajmar

> A jakie są sposoby wzmacniania takiego stropu?
> 
> Na pewno nie będę nic rozbierał.


O wzmacnianiu szkoda pisać bo i tak go nie zrobisz.

Co do drugiego zdania proponuję nie rozbierać szalunków pod stropem, będzie bezpiecznie. A że trochę niewygodnie cóż, coś za coś.

----------


## atelega

> A jakie są sposoby wzmacniania takiego stropu?


Metod wzmocnienia jest dużo mi.:
- dodatkowe podparcie w postaci słupów, belek
- taśmy węglowe
- wzmocnienie dodatkowymi nadciągami stalowymi lub żelbetowymi kotwionymi do istniejącego stropu
- warstwy nadbetonu zbrojone i kotwione do istniejącego stropu
- itd.

jednak każdą metodę wzmacniania określi projektant na podstawie oględzin tego co zrobiono na miejscu, obliczenia nośności tego co jest oraz badań betonu młotkiem Schmidta.





> Na pewno nie będę nic rozbierał.


Przed rozbieraniem szalunku idź do spowiedzi i daj na mszę :wink:  bo może się to skończyć różnie

----------


## ulrich24ed

Dzięki Koledzy za wypowiedzi i chęć pomocy, szczególnie dziękuję Koledze *atelega* za merytoryczne porady bez niepotrzebnych uszczypliwości.

Cały czas myślę co zrobić. Ech.... cała przyjemność z tej budowy poszła w ch*j  :smile: 

Po rozebraniu szalunków murarz wejdzie pod strop a ja na górę i będę wciągał na strop cegły na podmurowanie + zaprawę także jak coś spadnie to murarzowi na głowę.

----------


## מרכבה

Mam nadzieje że potrafi też rozszalować strop, aby mu na głowę nie spadły deski.
Ci co są uszczypliwi- nam zależy abyś doprowadził to do porządnego finału.
Owszem - można dać stalowe nadciągi, taśmy węglowe, nadlać strop porządnie zbrojony i drugi zakotwić w nim.
Można też nawet dać dźwigary z drewna klejonego, skratowanie .
Ale najszybsze jest skucie - bo są szalunki, wykonanie zbrojenia zgodnie z projektem i po sprawie .. nie potrzeba będzie czekać na projekty .. bo ewidentnie strop nie nadaje się do użytku, zawalić się nie zawali, ale będzie ugięty dość powiedzieć sporo.



to są prawdziwi murarze.

----------


## מרכבה

tak wygląda wzmocnienie taśmami węglowymi ..

wg mnie i tak najszybciej - taniej jest kucie na koszt kiero -

----------


## atelega

> wg mnie i tak najszybciej - taniej jest kucie na koszt kiero -


zastanów się czy jakikolwiek kierownik patrząc na to dopuścił by do betonowania?

kolejna sprawa to koszty, wykonanie wszystkiego od nowa może nie wyjść taniej, wszystko trzeba sprawdzić.

----------


## מרכבה

> zastanów się czy jakikolwiek kierownik patrząc na to dopuścił by do betonowania?


 mało prawdopodobne - chyba że chce zawodowego harakiri.

----------


## pieciornik

Może autor wątku opisze na czym stanęło i jak dalej toczą się losy stropu. Dzięki

----------


## ulrich24ed

Śledzę temat cały czas i już melduję jak się mają prace. 

Kierownik nakazał zrobić nadlewkę 2-3 cm w miejscach gdzie widać druty zbrojeniowe z jakiejś specjalnej zaprawy Cesesit czy coś takiego. Mamy nadlać wszystkie takie miejsca, rozszalować strop dopiero po 30 dniach, teraz przez 30 dni tylko go pielęgnować i nie robić żadnych robót. Jak się rozszaluje od dołu to wtedy mamy zobaczyć co dalej.

----------


## coulignon

rozumiem że kierownik będzie stał pod stropem podczas zdejmowania szalunków? :wink:

----------


## jajmar

> Śledzę temat cały czas i już melduję jak się mają prace. 
> 
> Kierownik nakazał zrobić nadlewkę 2-3 cm w miejscach gdzie widać druty zbrojeniowe z jakiejś specjalnej zaprawy Cesesit czy coś takiego. Mamy nadlać wszystkie takie miejsca, rozszalować strop dopiero po 30 dniach, teraz przez 30 dni tylko go pielęgnować i nie robić żadnych robót. Jak się rozszaluje od dołu to wtedy mamy zobaczyć co dalej.


Dociążanie tego stropu nie jest dobrym pomysłem. Sztywności to nie poprawi.

----------


## מרכבה

Oj widzę że cudaczny ten kierownik .. co da wylewka ? kolejna sprawa 30 dni .. po jakiego grzyba przedłużać agonię tego stropu?
stoi pod deskowaniem, jest totalnie nie zgodnie z projektem zrobiony - a Ty jeszcze się szczypiesz i będziesz później żałował straconego czasu ..
Strop jest totalnym pogwałceniem zasad, oraz tego co w projekcie! a projekt z tego co patrzyłem i Koledzy też patrzyli jest jak najbardziej ok.
Wylewka ..  :no:   bez jaj .. przecież i tak sobie pęknie i dojdzie to tego szczątkowego zbrojenia górnego, pęknięcie ..
Dopiero te szczątkowe pręty coś zadziałają .. o ile są ciągłe nad pod porami .. a chyba z tego co pamiętam nie są .. zara obeźrem ..

----------


## darkdarkman

Do niektórych nic nie dociera i nie dotrze.
To nie jest strop. To jest odroczona w czasie katastrofa budowlana. 
Nadlewanie, podpieranie i inne tego typu akcje są jedynie pudrowaniem trupa, który zaczyna śmierdzieć.

Zresztą 2 centymetry "zaprawy ceresit czy coś takiego" nic tutaj nie wzmocni,a  jedynie dołoży obciążenia, które to obciążenie przyśpieszy nieuchronną katastrofę budowlana. 
Poza tym nie ma opcji, żeby cokolwiek związało się z wyginającym się stropem. Wylewka zwiąże, a po rozszalowaniu odejdzie po całości i będzie kolejny wątek - Wylewka mi pęka.

Do autora - chłopie, ogarnij się, bo Ci diabli już specjalny kocioł wyszykowali i czekają.

----------


## Nefer

Przypilnuj wpisu do dziennika na temat nadlewania. Niech kierbud wpisze i podstempluje. Jak Ci się to łeb zawali to będzie wiadomo, kto płaci za naprawę.

----------


## bolek1

Ja przeżywałem tydzień jak mi murarz "zapomniał" dać tych esek podtrzymujących do żebra rozdzielczego w stropie teriva na strychu nieużytkowym, tyle tylko że to nie jest element, który by wpływał na wytrzymałość stropu a jedynie na efekt wizualny sufitu przez ewentualne klawiszowanie stropu (pręty w żebrze dał ale położył je luźno i zabetonował). 

A tu klient ma totalnie spaprany strop monolityczny tzn. miał mieć strop a ma płytę betonową z kilkoma prętami radośnie rozłożonymi i bedzie go nadlewać dociążać zaprawami. heh. Na własne życzenie prosisz się o kłopoty i tragedię chłopie. Pieniądze to nie wszystko ale pomyśl, że gdy Ciebie nie będzie w domu, a będzie twoja matka, żona, kochanka czy dziecko i im się to zawali na łeb i zabije to będzie to twoja wina. Pieniądze pieniędzmi ale ja bym wolał spać spokojnie bez pieniędzy bo musiałem je wydać drugi raz na "strop" niż mieć te 10 tysi w kieszeni i zastanawiać się co noc co będzie, co zrobić. Ogarnij się, pociągnij kier buda i murarza za kieszeń, weźcie koszty na trzech i tyle. Jak na tym etapie już Ci szkoda kasy na naprawienie błędu to sorry ale nie dorosłeś do budowy. Na więźbie znowu przyoszczędzisz pewnie, najlepiej wyrzuć co drugą krokiew bo cieśla mówi że i tak będziesz mógl helikopterem lądować...

A nawet jak to Twoje cudo się nie zawali to rysy na suficie co roku bedziesz szpachlował i malował. Ja bym nerwowo nie wytrzymał żeby co roku robić remont sufitu  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Kierownik budowy jest od tego, żeby pilnować zalewania stropu. Murarz nic do tego nie ma. Gdzie on był jak lali strop? Jak chce potwierdzić prace (np. zbrojenie)? I kierowni budowy od tego ma OBOWIĄZKOWE ubezpieczenie, żeby miec z czego zapłacić jak da ciała. 
Ciekawe dlaczego ma w tym partycypować inwestor ? A kto lał ten strop i "nie zauważył", że nie dolał na zbrojeniu? Bez jaj. Nie dałabym więcej złotówki.

----------


## jajmar

> Ciekawe dlaczego ma w tym partycypować inwestor ?


Wczytaj się w ten wątek tu inwestor jasno pisał że to On kazał dolać do betonu wody. Ja i nie tylko ja, śmiem wątpić że kierownik widział to zbrojenie przed zalaniem. Inwestor uparcie twierdzi -powtarzając za murarzem - że strop jest ok. Wg mnie kierownik albo jest papierowy albo jak juz ktoś pisał samobójca -zawodowy.

----------


## Balto

Krótka piłka - to jest d.pokrytka. Strop będzie dolany, w sensie będzie grubszy, zbrojenie zostanie jakoś przykryte i nie będzie widoczne. To jedno, wtóre jakby co zewnętrzna warstwa będzie deczko mocniejsza od całości (pytanie jaki beton szedł na całość...).
Czy samobójstwo? Nie wiem... pytanie co wcześniej uchodziło temu panu i jakie wpisy były akceptowane, lub ew. czy jakieś ekipy czy firmy nie współpracowały z tym panem, oraz dwa: ile budów miał pod swoją pieczą...

----------


## Nefer

> Wczytaj się w ten wątek tu inwestor jasno pisał że to On kazał dolać do betonu wody. Ja i nie tylko ja, śmiem wątpić że kierownik widział to zbrojenie przed zalaniem. Inwestor uparcie twierdzi -powtarzając za murarzem - że strop jest ok. Wg mnie kierownik albo jest papierowy albo jak juz ktoś pisał samobójca -zawodowy.


Jeśli kierownik cokolwiek wpisał i się pod tym podpisał, cokolwiek odebrał - to czy jest papierowy czy nie, czy był podczas lania czy nie (a być powinien) czy wiedział o dolewaniu czy nie - wziął odpowiedzialność. Sorry. To już jego problem.
Jeśli niczego nie odebrał i niczego nei wpisał - to problem inwestora. Jeśli trafił kierbuda głupka to wpisze i patrz punkt 1. 
Na szczęście kierbud ma ubezpieczenie. Inwestor sam beka za swoje błędy.

----------


## jajmar

> i (pytanie jaki beton szedł na całość...).


Było o tym w projekcie był B25 , zamówili B20 w czasie zalewania inwestor kazał dolać wody jaki jest, B15 albo gorzej.

----------


## bolek1

Ja śmiem twierdzić po przeanalizowaniu wypowiedzi zainteresowanego że inwestor sam wymyślił to zbrojenie, sam je wykonał, tak jak sam kazał dolać wody do betonu i dlatego szuka pocieszenia i zapewnienia że wszystko będzie dobrze tu na forum. Kier bud dostał z tysiaka za wypełnienie dziennika, a inwestor teraz boi się o tym powiedziec kier budowi dlatego tez pyta się tutaj.

Kier bud na pewno jest papierowy i nic nie wie do tej pory. Sorry ale ubezpieczenie pokryje ewentualne szkody za kierownika budowy ale ubepieczalnia na pewno będzie chciała odzyskać te pieniadze od kier buda jako że jego błąd to świadome i rażące niedopełnienie obowiązków. 

Także poklepmy inwestora po ramieniu i powiedzmy mu otwarcie nic się nie martw będzie dobrze chłopie.

----------


## darkdarkman

Pewnie! Ostatecznie jak inwestora ten strop rozpłaszczy to zmartwień już żadnych miał nie będzie  :big grin:

----------


## bolek1

I na pewno wtedy zaoszczędzi na dalszych etapach  :wink:

----------


## ulrich24ed

Ten strop nie będzie niczym obciążany bo góra nie jest użytkowa więc nie sądzę żeby popękał.
Murarz jest na prawdę sprawdzony i doświadczony.
Kierownik budowy pilnuje budowy bloków w dużych miastach a do mnie przyszedł niejako po znajomości. Bardzo ogarnięty facet.
Widział bardzo dokładnie zbrojenie, czepiał się tylko trójkątnych belek bo wolałby kwadratowe ale że strop nie użytkowy to przepuścił takie.
Beton był markowy na pewno, może trochę za dużo wody ale to też nie do końca moja wina bo ja tylko gładziłem strop taką packą a pompę prowadził murarz i jak widział, że za dużo wody to powinien od razu reagować. Woda była dolewana u mnie na budowie osobno do każdej gruszki.

Wiem, że jest skopane ale katastrofy budowlanej na pewno nie będzie  :no:

----------


## darkdarkman

Spoko  :smile: 
Strop nieważki, wylewka nieważka, zbrojenie super. Nic dodać nic ująć. THIS IS SPARTA!!

----------


## Nefer

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa jak wiesz, że katastrofy nie będzie, to po co ten temat? Jest git  :smile:  Zaraz wiecha, wszyscy zadowoleni  :smile:  Powodzenia w budowaniu  :smile:

----------


## ulrich24ed

Zobaczymy co wyjdzie po rozszalowaniu.
Jak rozszalują to wrzucę tu fotki najciekawszych fragmentów.

Czy rysy skurczowe pojawiają się tylko od góry czy także od dołu?

Mam nadzieje, że nie będzie żadnych pęknięć.
A Wy jak sądzicie?

----------


## lukasza

> Kierownik budowy jest od tego, żeby pilnować zalewania stropu. Murarz nic do tego nie ma. Gdzie on był jak lali strop? Jak chce potwierdzić prace (np. zbrojenie)? I kierowni budowy od tego ma OBOWIĄZKOWE ubezpieczenie, żeby miec z czego zapłacić jak da ciała. 
> Ciekawe dlaczego ma w tym partycypować inwestor ? A kto lał ten strop i "nie zauważył", że nie dolał na zbrojeniu? Bez jaj. Nie dałabym więcej złotówki.


1. złotówki byś więcej nie dała .... inwestorowi bo to on z pacą latał i On dolewał wody.
2. kierownik przy zalewaniu jest średnio potrzebny jak dobrze jest zazbrojone i poziom do zbrojenia wyznaczony - w sumie to trudno jest popsuć zalewanie jak wszystko jest dobrze przygotowane i beton z gruszki a nie na budowie kręcony.
3. kierownika to można zapytać czy widział zbrojenie przed zalaniem. Samo zbrojenie wygląda ok, ale post 19, zdjęcie 4, lewy przepust. To tylko zdjęcia! ale na niektórych ujęciach wydaje się jakby  zbrojenie było prawie na poziomie zalewania lub 1 cm poniżej. Może autor odpowie skoro strop miał mieć 14 cm a zbrojenie ma być oblane po obu stronach (są podkładki) to jak wysokie zrobili belki?

4. kierownika bym nie straszył bo zrobi On jeszcze jak należy: zrobi wpis, że nie obiera stropu bo Inwestor bez uzgodnię dolał wody do betonu, strop zaleci do rozbiórki. Odda dziennik i nie weźmie tych kilkuset złotych i ma święty spokój. Wina pójdzie na inwestora a następny kierownik budowy szybko jej nie weźmie z takim wpisem - raz dla własnego bezpieczeństwa, dwa solidarność zawodowa.
Czy tak powinno być: Nie, ale tak jest. było zamówić 2m3 wiecej betonu i mieć spokój a nie lać wody.

5. Pociesze inwestora. Jeśli drewno przed zalaniem stropu posmarowali Ci mazią to jest szansa że deski zostawią na stropie piękne słoje. Będziesz miał najdroższy beton niczym architektoniczny z odciśniętymi słojami, krawędziami desek. W Szwecji w katalogu taki widział i u siebie na budowie  :smile:  Za 200zł m2 trudno zrobić. Bo same mieszanki są po 100zł m2 a jeszcze robocizna i odciski.

----------


## wojtusp

U dołu nie powinno być rys skurczowych, albo co najwyżej  bardzo śladowo. Rysy powstają gdy z betonu woda wyparuje, a beton nie osiągnął wystarczającej wytrzymałości na rozciąganie, więc pęka. Na dole zazwyczaj wody nie brakuje, bo trudniej odchodzi (oczywiście jeśli szalunek był dobrze polany).

Też jestem ciekawy jak wyjdzie  :smile:  

Tu na forum ludzie są za bardzo ostrożni i przewidujący (domy są sprzedawane, właściciele się zmieniają, więc sposób użytkowania też się może zmieniać).
I być może takie podejście jest dobre pro publico bono.

----------


## Nefer

Kierownik jest odpowiedzialny za roboty budowlane. Jeśli się podpisze pod odbiorem to żadne tam latanie z pacą. Teraz doradza dolewanie. I tez niech się podpisze. Chyba jest dorosłym człowiekiem. Chyba wie, za co bierze odpowiedzialność. To jego praca. Sorry, ale nie ma tłumaczenia.

----------


## מרכבה

Ten strop to jest cudak... nie da tu nic jakieś kombinowanie, już był by skończony nowe zbrojenie - zgodnie z projektem ..
Projekt bardzo dobry, a kiero "podpisał" bardzo mnie dziwi jego nie wiedza, lub faktycznie stropu na oczy nie widział...
Bo ten strop nie jest zgodny ze sztuką budowlaną i koniec.
Zbrojenia górnego prawie nie ma, dolne nie wiem czy się łapie na konstrukcyjne- 4 pręty na mb ..
Dojrzewanie zrysowanego betonu klasy B12 / B15 w porywach .. nie ma sensu.
To mogło by się udać, jeśli było by zgodne z projektem , więcej by wsiał strop..

kolejna sprawa - rozwarcie rys - nie powinno przekraczać 0,4mm  a tu od samego skurczu - już "lepiej" wygląda..

----------


## atelega

> Kierownik jest odpowiedzialny za roboty budowlane. Jeśli się podpisze pod odbiorem to żadne tam latanie z pacą. Teraz doradza dolewanie. I tez niech się podpisze. Chyba jest dorosłym człowiekiem. Chyba wie, za co bierze odpowiedzialność. To jego praca. Sorry, ale nie ma tłumaczenia.


dodaj ile kosztuje to branie odpowiedzialności? 500, 1000zł

----------


## מרכבה

Ja czegoś tu nie rozumie, był/jest projekt - prawidłowy ze wszech miar- to ktoś nie znając się wykonuje jakieś dziwadło.
Dziwna jest tu rola kierownika, bo tu bardziej rozgarnięty student budownictwa powie- jest coś nie tak i będzie miał rację.
Samo zbrojenie okolicy otworów, gdzie pręty skośne?
Zbrojenia dolnego brakuje przynajmniej 70% tego co  z projektu.. 
Pytanie czy kierownik budowy był aż tak naćpany ? czy aż tak nie zna się na robocie ? że takiego knota podpisał ?
Projektant jak by się dowiedział - a ma prawo pełnić nadzór autorski - to zapiera na trzy spusty tą budowę ..
a kierownik - albo skuwa, albo płaci za super operację wzmocnienia.

----------


## ulrich24ed

Było kilka osób na budowie u mnie, m.in. inni lokalny kierownicy budów bo ich poprosiłem aby rzucili okiem na mój strop, zapłaciłem im i mówili, że strop skopany i zbrojenie nie doskonałe ale nie wypowiadali się aż tak skrajnie jak tu na forum.
Mówili że od biedy może być.

A co najciekawsze to zostało mi trochę drutu po tym stropie więc nic nie stało na przeszkodzie aby dołożyć, np. właśnie pręty skośne przy otworach....

----------


## jajmar

> Ten strop nie będzie niczym obciążany bo góra nie jest użytkowa więc nie sądzę żeby popękał.


Niby tak piszesz ale dziura na schody została, wiec coś planujesz tam robić. Na konstrukcji widać słupki dachu stojące na płytach, nie na podciągach.

 Kiedy zdejmujesz szalunki?

----------


## ulrich24ed

Dziurę na schody zostawiłem na wypadek gdybym wygrał w totka i ten dom sprzedawał to nowemu kupującemu powiem, że została dziura na schody i nie musi wiercić w stropie.
Ja tam na pewno będę miał tylko strych bo na dole 140 m2 mi w zupełności wystarczy bo nie mam budżetu na szykowanie góry.

Szalunki będę chciał zdjąć pod koniec października, minimum 30 dni od zalania.

Czy podlewać jeszcze strop wodą? Dziś jeszcze podlewałem...

----------


## bolek1

Ulrich cuś kręcisz w zeznaniach. Wiedziałeś, że strop skopany skoro zapłaciłeś innemu kierownikowi budowy aby przyjechał i sprawdził zbrojenie? Po co zapraszać drugiego kier buda i płacić mu za to skoro ten właściwy już oglądał i nie podobały mu się trójkątne belki i wolałby "kwadratowe" (tak wcześniej napisałeś)?

Tak czy inaczej jeśli to prawda to jestem bardzo ciekawy dalszego obrotu sprawy  :smile:

----------


## jajmar

> Czy podlewać jeszcze strop wodą? Dziś jeszcze podlewałem...


Lej wodę nie żałuj mniej kucia będzie , jak mróz rozsadzi beton. U nas nocami już mrozi.

----------


## ulrich24ed

Innych kierowników zaprosiłem na budowę jak już wiedziałem, że strop jest skopany.
Zbrojenie widzieli tylko na zdjęciach.

Przy gruncie to może jakieś tam -1 wyjdzie ale na stropie?  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> dodaj ile kosztuje to branie odpowiedzialności? 500, 1000zł


Kosztuje tyle, na ile się umówili  :smile:  Jak go inwestor pozwie to wyjdzie _nieco_ więcej...

----------


## atelega

> Kosztuje tyle, na ile się umówili  Jak go inwestor pozwie to wyjdzie _nieco_ więcej...


niezawiadomienie bezpośredniego nadzoru budowy o prowadzeniu dalszych robót przez inwestora i nieuzupełniony dziennik budowy załatwiają sprawę. Dodatkowo jak dziennik jest u kierownika wpisuje rezygnację z dogodna dla niego datą i po ptakach.
Jak inwestor chce pozywać kierownika to będzie miał wstrzymaną budowę przez kilka lat, dodatkowe koszty sądowe a może i nakaz rozbiórki stropu, a w tym czasie pozwolenie na budowę wygaśnie... ciekawe czy się opłaci.

ciekawi mnie czy na swojej budowie czesałaś tak kierownika  :wink: 
kolejna sprawa to zapraszam na 5 lat na politechnikę, potem kolejne kilka lat na budowie i egzamin i wtedy będziesz brała „odpowiedzialność” za nieodpowiedzialnych ludzi.

----------


## atelega

> Innych kierowników zaprosiłem na budowę jak już wiedziałem, że strop jest skopany.
> Zbrojenie widzieli tylko na zdjęciach.
> 
> Przy gruncie to może jakieś tam -1 wyjdzie ale na stropie?


widzę że kilka stówek na sprawdzenie nośności stropu szkoda Ci? a potem ewentualnych kosztów związanych z naprawą to nie szkoda?
nośność stropu się oblicza a nie określa na oko kierownika.

----------


## מרכבה

Wiesz co ? pewnie znają Twojego kierownika i nie chcieli mu robić koło rzopy.
Dziwne i to co raz dziwniejsze się robi...


*Atelega* ale widziałeś przecież projekt stropu - całkowicie poprawy, grubości stropu większe, klasa betonu większa bez mała co do tej "wylanej - z dolaniem wody" przez pół większa. Prętów dolnych i górnych przynajmniej 3x tyle co tu...
Nie rozumie po co czekać?  Doskonale znam te zapewniania z "czołgami" "maszynami" i innymi wymysłami .. ludzi często gęsto bez jakiejkolwiek wiedzy technicznej ..
co ewidentnie widać po tym przykładzie !

Ten strop urąga jakimkolwiek zasadom wiedzy z tematu konstrukcji żelbetowych ..
A dach co ? przecież jak nie strop - to trzeba będzie poprawić konstrukcję dachową - bez 
opierania na "stropie"
W samym projekcie jest mały błąd? na początku - pokazane "strzałki" kierunków głównych zbrojenia sugerują strop krzyżowo -zbrojony-.. po czym dalej w projekcie wychodzi i co jest zgodne z zasadami - jednokierunkowo zbrojony.

Dom jest podzielony konstrukcyjnie na 3 pasma .. podparcie jest w większości na podciągach ...  

pręty rozdzielcze co 20cm równolegle do dłuższego boku - główne prostopadle do dłuższego boku stropu.. co 12 cm .. a w tym stropie są co ile ? 30 cm ? 35 cm ?
Górne zbrojenie ? też pokazane co 20cm długie na 110 cm z zagięciami po 10 cm ..
w projekcie jak byk stoi.

Mniej roboty by było !!! niż z tymi fikuśnymi beleczkami - z których nic ..

----------


## atelega

> *Atelega* ale widziałeś przecież projekt stropu - całkowicie poprawy, grubości stropu większe, klasa betonu większa bez mała co do tej "wylanej - z dolaniem wody" przez pół większa. Prętów dolnych i górnych przynajmniej 3x tyle co tu...
> Nie rozumie po co czekać?[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]


Projekt projektem, optymalizowany to on na pewno nie był, tylko jest  zaprojektowany na bezpiecznie :wink: 
co jak co ale kilka stówek za sprawdzenie nośności w porównaniu do kilkunastu tysięcy za wykonanie nowego stropu powoduje że jednak warto sprawdzić....
dach można tak zmienić żeby opierał się tylko na ścianach.

----------


## מרכבה

Można by było sprawdzić nośność, pod względem - czy utrzyma sam siebie - ewentualnie jakąś izolację termiczną.
Zawalić się pewnie nie zawali, ale chodzenie po nim - niczym po trampolinie - jak po galaretce.
Na pewno nici z graciarni na strychu.

----------


## Nefer

> ciekawi mnie czy na swojej budowie czesałaś tak kierownika 
> kolejna sprawa to zapraszam na 5 lat na politechnikę, potem kolejne kilka lat na budowie i egzamin i wtedy będziesz brała „odpowiedzialność” za nieodpowiedzialnych ludzi.


Każdy sam sobie wybiera zawód - ja wybrałam inny i mam odpowiedzialność za innych "nieodpowiedzialnych" ludzi. 
Nie musiałam na swojej budowie "czesać" kierownika. To on czesał mnie. I jak mu się coś nie podobało to nie podpisywał - kazał zrobić zgodnie ze sztuką. Za to mu płaciłam i tego wymagałam. W końcu to on bierze za to odpowiedzialność. Na mnie mogą spaść jedynie konsekwencje. Więc jak mówił "nie" to oznaczało "nie". Proste.

----------


## מרכבה

Ale żaden trzeźwo myślący inż budownictwa - nie podpisał by takiego bubla - jak to zbrojenie...
plus jeszcze strzał inwestora - z dolaniem wody i mamy co mamy ..

----------


## ulrich24ed

Gdzie się zgłosić w sprawie obliczenia nośności stropu?
Jak to się odbywa?
Ile może kosztować?

----------


## מרכבה

Do inż konstruktora z uprawnieniami - *Atelega* dla przykładu ..
mnie jeszcze ten zaszczyt uprawnień nie dopadł ..

----------


## atelega

> Gdzie się zgłosić w sprawie obliczenia nośności stropu?
> Jak to się odbywa?
> Ile może kosztować?


Już CI pisałem,
Idź do biura (architekta) w którym robiłeś adaptację projektu, przedstaw im jak wygląda sprawa i że chcesz żeby ktoś zerkną na to i przeliczył co trzeba i wydął opinię dotyczącą dalszego postępowania. Jeżeli nie ma u siebie konstruktora to na pewno współpracuje z jakimś i da CI namiary.

----------


## jajmar

Popisaliśmy o stropie teraz kolega zabiera się za odchudzanie więźby jak widać nasze pisanie na niewiele się zdało.




> W projekcie jest trochę inaczej bo są jakieś metalowe elementy a my będziemy je robić z drewna.
> No i chcemy trochę odchudzić ten dach bo w projekcie jest pod dachówkę a u mnie pójdzie blachodachówka.
> Więc kupię cieńsze te belki.
> 
> To prawda, są różne kąty nachylenia


Ten murarz od stropu teraz robi za cieślę, a ogólnie dorabia jako projektant. 


forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?242003-Na-co-zwrócić-uwagę-podczas-robienia-więźby-dachowej

----------


## ulrich24ed

Powiedziałem kierownikowi budowy o tym temacie na forum muratora i Waszych odpowiedziach (wydrukowałem mu większość) to powiedział, że jesteście teoretykami  :smile:

----------


## jajmar

> Powiedziałem kierownikowi budowy o tym temacie na forum muratora i Waszych odpowiedziach (wydrukowałem mu większość) to powiedział, że jesteście teoretykami


Może niektórzy tak ale na pewno nie wszyscy co tu pisali. 
Życiorysu zawodowego nie mam zamiaru tu wklejać żeby cokolwiek udowadniać, mogę być w Twoich oczach teoretykiem  

Zwrócę tylko sprawę na jedną rzecz do podstawowych obowiązków kierownika budowy należy wybudowanie budynku ZGODNIE Z PROJEKTEM a tego nie uczynił. Sam to oceń.

----------


## מרכבה

Co miał na myśli teoretykami ?  że co ?  że biorę projekt wyginam pręty jak należy i robię zgodnie ze sztuką ..
to jest teoria ? może teorią jest stosunek W/C .. którego raczyło się skopać .. też jest teorią ..
Tęgie badania naukowe minione pokolenia przeprowadzały - aby spokojnie móc stosować wiedzę ..
popartą praktyką.  


 tak wygląda opracowywanie wniosków .. czemu i co robić ..
ile czego dodać itp .. ciągle badanie i sprawdzanie .. 

a  "kierownik"? niech się cieszy że mama miała krówkę i masło zanosiła gdzie trzeba ..

----------


## rübezahl

Panowie, szkoda waszego czasu na pisanie. Dla mnie inwestor i kierownik są na tym samym stopu nieodpowiedzialności. Czytając cały ten wątek ma się wrażenie, że został założony po to, aby otrzymac potwierdzenie prawidłowości działań. Każda krytyczna uwaga jest kontrowana i ranga problemu bagatelizowana. Zarówno inwestor jak i KB nie są w stanie przeznac się do tego, że stało się źle i należy to naprawic. Niech wiec nic nie robią, a dalej leją wodę. Zawalic to sie pewnie nie zawali, chyba że ilośc klamotów na poddaszu przekroczy SGN, to wtedy... co cóż pojawi się kolejna wzmianka w prasie lokalnej. Natomiast o SGU to nawet nie ma co rozmawiac, bo nie ma o czym. 
Tyle w temacie dla mnie. 

ps. To pewnie pierwszy dom inwestora, wiec dla wroga jak znalazł - drugi powinien byc lepszy.

pzd

----------


## מרכבה

Musimy jeszcze wytrzymać te 3 ? prawie tygodnie to finału i zdjęcia szalunków.
Przykra jest filozofia takich ludzi .. jego jedynym argumentem jest użycie epitetu - teoretyk ..
Nic sensownego nie wymyśli ..

----------


## ulrich24ed

Na pewno wrzucę tutaj zdjęcia po rozszalowaniu.
Wasze porady są dla mnie bardzo cenne.
Wiem, że w tym temacie wypowiadało się kilku doświadczonych fachowców. Byli też pieniacze ale potrafię to wyłapać  :Smile: 

Poznałem Waszą opinię - rozbierać i zalać na nowo, niestety ze względu na koszty i nieużytkową górę postanowiłem, że będę prowadził budowę dalej do czasu zdjęcia szalunków a potem zobaczę co dalej i na pewno na budowę zaproszę też innych kierowników na ekspertyzę.

----------


## jajmar

> Na pewno wrzucę tutaj zdjęcia po rozszalowaniu.


Zdjęcia to jedno wrzuć pomiary ile siadł środek ten obok garażu.

Ile ważysz? Jak masz ~100kg podskocz na tym stropie ze 3 razy i opisz wrażenia, tylko nie skacz nad ścianami. Jak ważysz mniej skacz tym murarzem tylko równo. 




> Wasze porady są dla mnie bardzo cenne.


Oj tam, oj tam. Nie kłam, niby cenne a żadnej nie "użyłeś"

----------


## piotrek0m

> Czytając cały ten wątek ma się wrażenie, że został założony po to, aby otrzymac potwierdzenie prawidłowości działań. Każda krytyczna uwaga jest kontrowana i ranga problemu bagatelizowana. Zarówno inwestor jak i KB nie są w stanie przeznac się do tego, że stało się źle i należy to naprawic.


To zjawisko w psychologi nazywa się dysonansem poznawczym, ten wątek to książkowy przykład.

co_to_dysonans

----------


## ulrich24ed

A jak i czym zrobić te pomiary "ile siadł środek" ?

Ważę 95 kg, będę skakał na samym środku stropu tak jak powiedziałeś i opiszę wrażenia  :Smile: 

Jak to zaobserwować, że stop sie ugiął? Bo chyba nie gołym okiem.... poziomicą? Mam dalmierz laserowy, może on ma taką opcję?

----------


## jajmar

> A jak i czym zrobić te pomiary "ile siadł środek" ?
> 
> Ważę 95 kg, będę skakał na samym środku stropu tak jak powiedziałeś i opiszę wrażenia 
> 
> Jak to zaobserwować, że stop sie ugiął? Bo chyba nie gołym okiem.... poziomicą? Mam dalmierz laserowy, może on ma taką opcję?


A czym do tej pory mierzyłeś poziomy? Mierzyłeś w ogóle?  Do tego na budowie służy niwelator. Albo waserwaga.

----------


## ulrich24ed

Korzystaliśmy ze "szlauf wagi".

----------


## pieciornik

Obstawiamy ile się ugnie?  :big grin: 
Postaw na sztorc deskę zamocowaną  na skrajnych ścianach nośnych i zmierz metrówką przestrzeń pomiędzy deską a stropem. Sprawdź czy decha nie jest zwichrowana.
powodzenia  :wink:

----------


## ulrich24ed

No ale jak tak zrobię to chyba niewiele sprawdzę jeśli chodzi o ugięcie bo mierząc od góry to może to być wina po prostu nierównego wylania betonu a nie ugięcia stropu.
Lepiej chyba sprawdzać to od dołu tzn. patrząc na sufit bo na razie nie ma ścian działowych więc jest spora przestrzeń...
Wezmę długa deskę, sprawdzą ją poziomicą i przyłożę do sufitu i zobaczę może tak?

A ja Wam mówię, że nic się nie ugnie i nic nie będzie pękać. Takie mam przeczucie  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> No ale jak tak zrobię to chyba niewiele sprawdzę jeśli chodzi o ugięcie bo mierząc od góry to może to być wina po prostu nierównego wylania betonu a nie ugięcia stropu.
> Lepiej chyba sprawdzać to od dołu tzn. patrząc na sufit bo na razie nie ma ścian działowych więc jest spora przestrzeń...
> Wezmę długa deskę, sprawdzą ją poziomicą i przyłożę do sufitu i zobaczę może tak?
> 
> A ja Wam mówię, że nic się nie ugnie i nic nie będzie pękać. Takie mam przeczucie


To że się ugnie to jest pewnie, ważne tylko czy w akceptowalnych granicach.
Ja u siebie zaobserwowałem ugięcie i delikatne pęknięcia na największej rozpiętości nad salonem ale nie mierzyłem, żeby się niepotrzebnie nie stresować.
Dodam tylko, że zbrojenie było wg projektu, ale wydaje mi się, że betoniarnia dała ciała i beton był jakby z popiołem zamiast cementu. A miał być B25.

----------


## ulrich24ed

Też mam nad salonem największą rozpiętość i tam będę szukał w pierwszej kolejności.
Na oko to zobaczyłeś czy jakimś przyrządem?

Chyba lepiej już dać lipny beton niż odwalić taką manianę ze zbrojeniem i zalewaniem jak u mnie  :sad:

----------


## [email protected]

Ogólnie na oko to widziałem 2 czy 3 pęknięcia 1-2mm szerokości.
Ale jak stawiałem drabinę malarska to dało się wyczuć nierówność sropu,  więc jak przyłożyłem łatę to widać, że leci do środka.
No i jak podskoczę w tym miejscu to da się wyczuć drżenie. No ale u mnie na nim stoją jeszcze ściany działowe z silki.
A w czasie budowy był obciążony, bo stało na nim w różnych miejscach około 15 palet silki, więc nie powinien się zawalić.  :wink:

----------


## מרכבה

> Dodam tylko, że zbrojenie było wg projektu, ale wydaje mi się, że betoniarnia dała ciała i beton był jakby z popiołem zamiast cementu. A miał być B25.


 Popiołowy cement to jeden z lepszych cementów i ma swoje miejsce w szyku ..




> Chyba lepiej już dać lipny beton niż odwalić taką manianę ze zbrojeniem i zalewaniem jak u mnie


 tak.. jest w tym prawda ..
tylko że wg mnie beton powyżej W/C 0,40-0,42 powinien być zakazany do używania ..
Bo mając tą proporcję nie da się wykonać inaczej jak ..dobrego betonu C25/30 ..
spokojnie wyjdzie .. daje to 160-165 litrów wody max na m3 betonu ..
co daje około 400 kg cementu .. i sensownie urabialnej mieszanki z palsfyfikatorem ..
A te betony B15 czy B20 to  dawanie mniej cementu i nadrabianie wodą..

Mnie tylko wydajność nie pozwala zrobić sobie płyty fu .. z betoniarki...czy większych powierzchni .. ?

----------


## [email protected]

> Popiołowy cement to jeden z lepszych cementów i ma swoje miejsce w szyku ..


W sumie to sam nie wiem czy to wina cementu czy może za słabego zwibrowania betonu. 
Ale ogólnie strop od spodu mi się nie podoba, bo nawet kolor ma jakiś taki dziwny.

----------


## מרכבה

Bardziej na tak - czuje że to widać nadmiar zaczynu cementowego - który właśnie na łączeniach desek 
wyciekał.. co sugeruje nadmierne ilości wód - segregację kruszywa.
Ostatnio robiłem na popiołowym cemencie wylewkę .. - bez zacierania na następny dzień, czy innych zabiegów - zacierających innych jak zaraz po wylaniu rozprowadzenie. Efekt ? jednolity kolor, totalny brak pylenia .. zero łuszczenia się itp.
Woda Koledzy więcej jak wspomniane 0,4/ 0,42 czyli 42 litry wody na 100 kg cementu być nie może.
Inaczej zaczyna się oszustwo i widać jak zaczyna woda wypływać z zaczynu.
Na płynny beton potrzeba z 450kg cementu .. i to zaczynem reguluje się płynność - nie wodą.
Owszem nie można przegiąć z ilością cementu - stąd potrzeba właśnie - patrzeć. Jakie cementy do czego się nadają ..

----------


## StefanBydgoszcz

Podziwiam Pana Inwestora...
Ja w czasie mojej budowy miałem jedną wtopę. Ekipa wykonała słup niezgodnie z projektem... pomylili rysunki a kierownik odebrał. Spać od tego czasu nie mogę pomimo licznych konsultacji z kierownikiem, architektem i konstruktorem który zaproponował zastępcze rozwiązanie. Bezsenne noce ... pomimo już rozwiązanego problemu. Ciągle patrzę na ten słup i widzę jak wszystko się wali na głowę mojego dziecka. Całkowicie straciłem serce do budowy. Myślę o każdym poprzednim etapie budowy i zastanawiam się czy coś jeszcze nie zostało źle zrobione. Czy wymiana gruntu przyniosła oczekiwany efekt, czy fundament poprawny itd itp. Psychicznie wymiękłem.

A tutaj Pan inwestor się nie przejmuje.  Bo banda teoretyków się nie zna. Konstruktora rzeczoznawce zatrudnić. Z ekspertyzą pociągnąć kierownika z oc i burzyć lub wzmacniać według zaleceń konstruktora. Ekspertyza i przeliczenie będzie kosztowało grosze w porównaniu do całej inwestycji. Nigdy w życiu nie chciałbym zamieszkać w takim domu. Przy sprzedaży takiego bubla odpowiedzialność będzie spoczywała na tobie szanowny Inwestorze. 

Mądrych decyzji życzę.

----------


## מרכבה

Tu liczyć można tylko i wyłącznie dla satysfakcji, jeśli było by ugięcie - w stropie zgodnym z projektem.. 
(ugięcie nadmierne) to wtedy można się doszukiwać, przyczyn. Tu liczenie ? dla ciekawości ..
zawalić się nie zawali, tylko że nie będzie do użytku, stan graniczny użytkowalności- od samego własnego ciężaru przekroczy.
brak górnego zbrojenia = problem. dolne zbrojenie którego brak w 70% .

----------


## mdchris

HM obejrzałem to dzieło i przeczytałem niektóre rady. Powiem tak a już kilka budynków postawiłem. Idea zbrojenia może być. Podobne mam wykonane na jednym budynku 3 kondygnacyjnym  trzy stropy tak mam zrobione.  Mam rwież takie trójkątne belki i kratownice. Ale kratownica w tym przypadku zdecydowane za rzadka strop będzie się uginał. Brak zbrojenia na ścinanie. Belki dookoła otworów  zazbrojone żle.  W rogach otworów strzemiona powinny być zagęszczone  bo tam działają większe siły.  Wylanie stropu skandaliczne. Pręty od belek nieprzykryte betonem   będą one pracować. Cały strop będzie się uginał co będzie się mściło przez kilka lat  jak budynek będzie osiadał . Chyba że ma fundamenty jak bunkier czego nie przypuszczam. Jak fundament wykonany w technologii ława fundamentowa i bloczki fundamentowe to współczuje wszystko będzie trzaskać. Problem w tym że jak stop będzie pracował przy osiadaniu budynku bo nie będzie dość sztynwny to nie zawali ci śie ale będą trzaskać ściany wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne . Osiadanie budynku to co najmniej 3-5 lat. Co rozbić albo rozwalić albo wykonać dodatkowy strop na nim grubości 10-12 cm .  Pytanie kto pokryje koszty.

----------


## מרכבה

> Idea zbrojenia może być.


 nie może być !

----------


## mdchris

może może  mam podobne zbrojenie budynek stoi 8 lat  nic się nie ugięło tylko generalnie gęstsza kratownica  i zbrojenie na ścinanie  oraz zupełnie inaczej rozplanowane strzemiona. Budynek nie posiada żadnej ściany nośnej wewnątrz cały strop opiera się na dwóch podciągach i 4 słupach.

----------


## מרכבה

Bo ugięcie stropu w stanie granicznym użytkowalności wynosi L/200 to ile będzie na 5m rozpiętości ?
2,5cm .. to jest graniczne ugięcie stropu ...

Zupełnie zaprzeczenie zasad zbrojenie - ..
zbrojenie ma przenosić siły rozciągające w betonie .. no ale

http://www.inzynierbudownictwa.pl/te...szkalnych,7110

----------


## mdchris

> Bo ugięcie stropu w stanie granicznym użytkowalności wynosi L/200 to ile będzie na 5m rozpiętości ?
> 2,5cm .. to jest graniczne ugięcie stropu ...
> 
> Zupełnie zaprzeczenie zasad zbrojenie - ..
> zbrojenie ma przenosić siły rozciągające w betonie .. no ale
> 
> http://www.inzynierbudownictwa.pl/te...szkalnych,7110


Nie będę dyskutował ze znawca  i przepychał się argumentami. Wystarczy mi dyskusji przy moich budowach z rożnej maści inżynierami i specjalistami.
Wyraziłem swoją opinie a czy komuś pasuje czy nie to jego problem

----------


## jajmar

> może może  mam podobne zbrojenie budynek stoi 8 lat  nic się nie ugięło tylko generalnie gęstsza kratownica  i zbrojenie na ścinanie  oraz zupełnie inaczej rozplanowane strzemiona. Budynek nie posiada żadnej ściany nośnej wewnątrz cały strop opiera się na dwóch podciągach i 4 słupach.


Kurcze po co wyskakujesz ze zdaniem że *może być* a potem wypisujesz to mam inaczej to inaczej właśnie chodzi o te detale, że pręty powinny być gęściej, że strzemion więcej. To trochę jakbyś napisał że ty też używasz prętów , tylko nikt nie kwestionuje prętów tylko ich rozstaw to podstawowa wada tego stropu.

----------


## mdchris

Nie do końca z dyskusji wynikało ze kwestionowany jest tylko rozstaw prętów ale dla mnie wynikało rownież ze kwestionowane są te belki trójkątne a to może być. Zamieszczony jest zreszta przykład jako wzór gęstej kratownice co ok może tak być ale idzie dużo materiału można zrobić to mniejsza ilością materiału i inaczej ze zbrojeniom na ścinane. Przy samej kratownice zbrojenia na ścinanie nie ma i tyle . Poza tym czepiata sie

----------


## jajmar

> Poza tym czepiata sie


Przeczytałeś ten wątek czy wpadłeś tu swoje mądrości głosić? 

Inwestor wraz z murarzem zmniejszyli wysokość stropu, zmniejszyli zbrojenie pewnie o 80%, zamówili B20 zamiast B25, a na koniec dolali do betonu bo brakowało. Po tym zjawiasz się i piszesz że my się czepiamy?

----------


## mdchris

Wysokość stropu dobrze że zmniejszyli szkoda materiału  inwestor zaoszczędził .Moje stropy nie są grubsze niż 12 cm choć wszyscy znawcy wykształceni pukają się w głowę. Grubość stropu ma małe znaczenie liczy się zbrojenie. A wszyscy projektanci kierownicy budów i specjaliści różnej maści nie dbają o kieszeń inwestora. A czy się zjawiam czy nie to nic ci do tego.

----------


## jajmar

> . Grubość stropu ma małe znaczenie liczy się zbrojenie.


Wracaj pod sklep bo koledzy już stoją.

----------


## ulrich24ed

A widzicie czyli jednak takie stropy się robi i wszystko dobrze działa, nic się nie zawala i nie ugina.

----------


## מרכבה

nie robi się takich stropów !!! brakuje górnego zbrojenia - nie ma go wcale .. 
a dolne jest 70% wybrakowane .. a rzopa .. na po co iść na 5 lat studiów - kiedy "znafcy" wiedzą lepiej ..
no cóż .. taki urok.. jest projekt i trzeba było zgodnie z nim zrobić ..

----------


## mdchris

> A widzicie czyli jednak takie stropy się robi i wszystko dobrze działa, nic się nie zawala i nie ugina.


Robi się robi tylko ci wykształceni na uczelniach  którzy bez laptopu nie umieją nic zrobić twierdza że się nie da. Potem przychodzi taki laptopowiec oczytany w uczonych księgach czasopismach  i nowoczesnym necie i twierdzi górne dolne zbrojenie możne jeszcze środkowe. A inwestor ma za to bulić i jeszcze najlepiej beton B 35 i  pól metra grubości stropu.  Jak by się pomyślało to można i lepiej i zaoszczędzić kieszeń inwestora. Takich u brata mojej may pełno tylko jak pójdzie z nimi na budowę mostu czy  konstrukcji drogowych to wymiękają. Zero pomyślunku i doświadczenia

----------


## rübezahl

> Moje stropy nie są grubsze niż 12 cm choć wszyscy znawcy wykształceni pukają się w głowę


Uważam, że spokojnie mógłbyś je jeszcze odchudzic do 6cm, a nawet 4cm - trzy betoniarki betonu C16/20 na 50m2 storpu to aż za nadto  :wink: ,  betonu to tylko tyle potrzeba, żeby "pobrudzic" pręty i gra gitara. I oczywiście zasada dużo piachu i wody, bo cement kosztuje i trzeba dbac o kieszeń Inwestora.
Powodzenia życzę  :smile: 

Ehh.... dlatego właśnie pracy w wykonawstwie wystrzegam się jak ognia, niech się inni użerają, ja nie muszę, za wyrywny jestem.

----------


## gambit565

> A widzicie czyli jednak takie stropy się robi i wszystko dobrze działa, nic się nie zawala i nie ugina.


Wiezbe z murarzem juz zmieniliscie?

----------


## ulrich24ed

Już nawet kawał dachu stoi  :Smile: 

Ale temat więźby poruszajmy w temacie więźby a stropu w temacie o stropie.

----------


## atelega

> Już nawet kawał dachu stoi 
> 
> Ale temat więźby poruszajmy w temacie więźby a stropu w temacie o stropie.


Czy strop juz rozszafowałeś? normalnie to już można rozszalować i podeprzeć wtórnie.

----------


## mdchris

Szanowny inwestorze który zacząłeś ten wątek. Wypowiadając się w tym wątku nie zapoznając się dokładnie z nim myślałem że popełniłeś błąd z niewiedzy ale po zapoznaniu się z wątkiem i Twoimi wpisami na temat więźby zrozumiałem że odjęło ci rozum i jesteś oporny na uwagi. Nie mówiąc już o racjonalnym myśleniu. Ja jestem inwestorem wiem na czym można zaoszczędzić a na czym nie. Wiem że projektanci nie dbają o kieszeń inwestora ale nie jestem samobójcą a TY mi na takiego wyglądasz. Odchudzanie więźby dachowej na tak wykonanym stropie  tu totalna głupota. Z projektu wynika że masz stolec i słupy go podpierające.  Stolec jak widać na przekroju ma tregrę. Można ją zastąpić belką drewnianą ale musi być bardzo gruba  między 25-30 cm  tak na oko bo nie znam szczegółowego projektu .  Jak Twoje przyoszczędzenie drewna polega również na zmniejszeniu kątu  pochylenia dachu ( ja przy takim stropie bym ten kąt jeszcze zwiększył) to gratuluję pomyślunku. Żeby takie daszysko w miarę bezpiecznie postawić na takim stropie to trzeba przede wszystkim uwzględnić warunki zimowe. Jak sypnie śniegiem to na tym dachu śnieg będzie zalegał stanowi to duże obciążenie dla dachu i wtedy tak naprawę on przechodzi chrzest. Ściągniecie takiego śniegu z dachu grozi upadkiem bo blachodachówka jest śliska. Więc śnieg będzie leżał. Wtedy będzie duży nacisk na slupy podpierające stolec i przy  niewielkiej ilości słupów.( mniemam że niewielkiej slupów w projekcie bo strop miał być innych ) i nie daj boże postawieniu słupa wewnątrz kraty zbrojeniowej taki słup będzie odparty tylko na betonie. Przy dużej ilości śniegu grozi to  tym że taki słup wyląduje w salonie , sypialni a może będziesz sobie smacznie spał lub Twoje dziecko i wyląduje na Was. Jakie skutki to pewnie przetestujesz.  Ja bym te słupy postawił nie na betonie tylko na grubych belkach ale to kosztuje . Słupów też bym dodał może i dwa razy tyle tak by siły bardziej się rozkładały. Ale jak nie masz kasy to lepiej poczekać i dozbierać niż robić na hura.  CHytry dwa razy traci i wydasz póżniej jeszcze 3 razy tyle kasy naprawiając swoją glupotę.Ale pewnie i tak nie pojmiesz co mam na myśli. Gratuluje rozumu oraz doradców zdaj się Tatusia i murarza który  jest niby cieśla a nie murarzem. No i Kierownik budowy też rozum stracił jak się godzi na odchudzanie dachu.   Jeszcze mnie zastanawia po jaką cholerę założyłeś te dwa wątki jak i tak nic nie analizujesz. POWODZENIA

----------


## ulrich24ed

Jakby tak robić wszystko zgodnie z projektami to by wyszło bardzo drogo...

----------


## coulignon

to żart?

----------


## מרכבה

Po co jest zbrojenie górne ? aby zatrzymać rozwarcie rys - jeśli nie będzie miało co trzymać = trach,  ktoś kto wymyślił te .. beleczki .. powinien dostać nagrodę Darwina.
Ponieważ bardzo dużo czasu poświęcone zostało na co ? na placebo.
Dużo mniej zabawy było by zrobić zgodnie z projektem .. bez takich udziwnień.

Trochę to zaczęło przypominać kabaret .. tu nie ma oszczędności .. 
więźba dachowa - która za bardzo się ugina = problem z pokryciem dachowy, problem 
z daniem później wykończenia poddasza .. bo przyjdzie trochę więcej śniegu ..i
zawalić się może nie zawali .. ale przekroczy ugięcia i problemy -
płyty gk pękają, dach przecieka .. 
Jeszcze jedno .. zmniejszanie przekrojów - to nie linijka .. i różnice nie idą liniowo ..
a pewną funkcją

----------


## mdchris

> Jakby tak robić wszystko zgodnie z projektami to by wyszło bardzo drogo...


 Mam radę jak odchudzić instalację elektryczną. Puść fazy po rurach wodnych  i od ogrzewania . Gniazdka i lampy podłącz do czynnika  będzie taniej. Tylko nie dotykaj się do grzejnika

----------


## מרכבה

Ubierze grube gumowce i będzie mógł się za siłę brać ..

Mam nadzieję że "cieśla" będzie wiedział jak się rozszalowóje strop, żeby sobie od naprzeciwległego końca od drzwi zaczynał .
bo może lecieć i strop i deski .. choć strop pewnie tylko się nadmiernie ugnie .. aż takiego fatalizmu siał nie będę.
Choć nauka radziecka zna przypadki ile ?2  o ile dobrze pamiętam .. chłopina sobie płytę balkonową -(wspornikową) za zbroił, szkoda tylko że mu się dół z górą pomylił .. i nieforutnnie sobie stanął pod tą cudną płytą i .. roszalowywał .. był to ostatni widok jego życia ...
balkon zadusił chłopa i koniec pieśni.
Pewna inna historia - to pewien dziadek zrobił sobie płytę .. a żeby było taniej to nie dał zbrojenie wcale.
Dobrze że chłopina przynajmniej szalunek dobrze zdejmował .. i ostatni stempel .. i trach ..

----------


## mdchris

> Po co jest zbrojenie górne ? aby zatrzymać rozwarcie rys - jeśli nie będzie miało co trzymać = trach,  ktoś kto wymyślił te .. beleczki .. powinien dostać nagrodę Darwina.


Ja takie  beleczki mam  bez wydumanego zbrojenia górnego. Budynek stoi 8 latek i nic się nie ugięło to poproszę tą nagrodę napisz wniosek by mi dali.

----------


## מרכבה

Ale wiesz czemu służy górne zbrojenie? czy wiesz co to takiego wykres momentów zginających ..?
Że na środku przęsła beton rozciągany jest dołem, a nad ścianami górą .. to takie trudne ?
Właśnie zbroi się strefy rozciągane w betonie .. no ale .. jak się książki pali -to cóż ..
Zrób sobie "dołem" zbrojenie płyty balkonowej .. zobaczymy jakim refleksem dysponujesz ..



Nie dość że te śmieszne trójkątne beleczki .. niczego nie dają, to jeszcze masę czasu 
trzeba było poświęcić na wiązanie - produktu psu na buty

I pierwszy przypadek .. był by trafny z zbrojeniem dolnym .. o ile płyta nie była by pod 
zbrojenie krzyżowe .. (proporcje boków .)

----------


## mdchris

> Ale wiesz czemu służy górne zbrojenie? czy wiesz co to takiego wykres momentów zginających ..?
> Że na środku przęsła beton rozciągany jest dołem, a nad ścianami górą .. to takie trudne ?
> Właśnie zbroi się strefy rozciągane w betonie .. no ale .. jak się książki pali -to cóż ..
> Zrób sobie "dołem" zbrojenie płyty balkonowej .. zobaczymy jakim refleksem dysponujesz ..


Przeczytałem Twój dziennik ciekawy  nie powiem interesujący ciekawych rzeczy się dowiedziałem. Już wiem skąd masz to zafiksowanie na temat ugięć zbrojeń górnych domów pasywnych itp. Ok  rozumiem . Dyskutować nie będę na temat zbrojenia można robić i górne i dolne ale to dużo kosztuje można zrobić taniej i będzie też dobrze i nic się nie ugnie .  Można wybudować dom pasywny i energooszczędny. Jeden będzie drogi drugi tańszy. Ten tańszy na większych stratach energii dopiero za 50 lat dogoni w pieniądzach ten pasywny.  Przy pasywnym od razu wykładasz większą kasę. A wtedy to najlepiej postawić nowe.Programy komputerowe i wyliczenia to jedno a praktyka zasady i doświadczenie to drugie. Uznaję że masz Swoje racje ok szanuję je ale ja mam swoje.

----------


## מרכבה

> wyliczenia to jedno a praktyka zasady i doświadczenie to drugie. Uznaję że masz Swoje racje ok szanuję je ale ja mam swoje.


 Wiesz.. raz się uda, drugi się raz uda .. owszem .. to nie jest żadna praktyka .. aby powiedzieć że praktyka - trzeba było by takie stropy badać i zbierać wyniki .
właśnie stąd jest cała literatura - bo ktoś kiedyś badał, badał i badał . i właśnie z bogatej praktyki wypływa - to że robi się tak a nie inaczej..
Pierwsze ratuje to że przeważnie taki strop dźwiga sam siebie, kolejna redystrubucja momentów zginających .. tego jest troszkę ..
Jeśli płyta betonowa jest zamocowana w ścianie, to  przy tej ścianie .. ona górą będzie rozciągana .. nie wiem czemu i jaki sens jest negować zasady niczym amen w pacierzu. 

Chcę widzieć te płyty .. 5x5 m.. i obciążone 300 kg na każdy m2 to pogadamy ..oczywiście jeszcze ciężar własny i warstw wykończenia ..
A to że projekty czasem rosną w ilość i grubość .. to wynika też z praktyki .. aby strop był idioto odpornyj ..

----------


## Beskidziak

> A widzicie czyli jednak takie stropy się robi i wszystko dobrze działa, nic się nie zawala i nie ugina.


A jak Ci powiem że koło  mnie przez takie cyrki strop runął, to go rozbierzesz?

----------


## fotohobby

> Jakby tak robić wszystko zgodnie z projektami to by wyszło bardzo drogo...


Za to, to juz można by nominować do Nagrody Darwina  :wink:

----------


## mdchris

> Wiesz.. raz się uda, drugi się raz uda .. owszem .. to nie jest żadna praktyka .. aby powiedzieć że praktyka - trzeba było by takie stropy badać i zbierać wyniki .
> właśnie stąd jest cała literatura - bo ktoś kiedyś badał, badał i badał . i właśnie z bogatej praktyki wypływa - to że robi się tak a nie inaczej...


O j tak grunt to literatura. Ja jestem  utytuowanym naukowcem co prawda w innej dziedzinie ale jakbym opierał się na literaturze to już niezły cmentarzyk bym miał w swojej dziedzinie. Musisz jeszcze dużo zebrać wiedzy i doświadczenia i nabrać dystansu do literatury.

----------


## מרכבה

można zobaczyć jak bada się pewne sprawy ..to właśnie wiedza z książek jest cenna ..
a nie z jakiś hipotez .. bo ktoś coś sobie pomyślał .. bez zastanowienia .. ile razy to słyszałem ..
wyduma sobie że .. tak ma być i kłóć się z takim ..

----------


## מרכבה

widzicie te skośne rysy ? właśnie strzemiona - kiedyś pręty odgięte .. prostopadle do tych rys ..lub strzemiona pod kątem . właśnie to trzyma belkę na ścinanie ..i bardzo ładny przykład ..
a mając parametry tej belki i siły jakiej została poddana .. można bardzo wiele powiedzieć i dojść do wniosku ..a nie jakiś "majstrów"  z budowy słuchać ..
i ich tyrad .. bo jak coś się stanie to pierwsi będą skakać że inż budowy po rzopie dostanie ..

----------


## mdchris

> widzicie te skośne rysy ? właśnie strzemiona - kiedyś pręty odgięte .. prostopadle do tych rys ..lub strzemiona pod kątem . właśnie to trzyma belkę na ścinanie ..i bardzo ładny przykład ..
> .


 Gdzie w chałupie masz taki nacisk na belkę w dwóch punktach jak na tym filmiku. Siły rozkładają się inaczej. To tylko badania teoretyczne,

----------


## מרכבה

Słup .. z wspomnianego dachu ... a bodaj 1?

----------


## mdchris

A ok tu się zgodzę tak masz rację. Myślałem że dachu nie uwzględniasz u naszego inwestora  tylko moją sytuację.

----------


## gambit565

> Jakby tak robić wszystko zgodnie z projektami to by wyszło bardzo drogo...


jakby to nie chodzilo o twoj strop to pomyslalbym ze jaja sobie z nas robisz

----------


## sylwekr

> A jak Ci powiem że koło  mnie przez takie cyrki strop runął, to go rozbierzesz?


Jeszcze jak runie jak będzie rozszalowywany, nie ma żalu zrobili fuszerę z premedytacją i ponieśli karę, ale nie runie... najgorzej jak przyjdzie za 20 czy więcej  lat  taki huragan "Ksawery" dach rozniesie w strzępy, strop pier.... a pod nim jakieś niewinne dzieci którym ojciec, czy już dziadek dom kiedys pobudował...

----------


## Michał Kowalczyk

> Jakby tak robić wszystko zgodnie z projektami to by wyszło bardzo drogo...


Czytam tak ten temat od samego początku i oczom nie wierzę, budujesz dom dla siebie i tam gdzie nie powinno się szukać oszczędności tam ich szukasz...
Ja do swojego stropu (u mnie akurat teriva) dołożyłem siatki zbrojące pomimo, że kierownik budowy twierdził, że można, ale nie trzeba, w projekcie był beton b20, wolałem dołożyć kilka złotych i mieć b25 - a na samą myśl o dolewaniu wody włos mi się jeży na głowie. Mając jednak na uwadze to, że pod tym stropem będzie latała moja rodzinka wolę dołożyć te kilkaset złotych i mieć spokojną głowę. Zaoszczędzić można gdzie indziej, nawet przy bardzo szczupłym budżecie. No ale...

----------


## ulrich24ed

Panowie!
Cieszę się, że temat ma już tyle odpowiedzi.
Za każda z nich - nawet tą wyśmiewającą, szyderczą i nie na temat - bardzo dziękuję.
Najbardziej dziękuję za te merytoryczne odpowiedzi.

Jutro wrzucę zdjęcia więźby  :Smile:  Myślę, że będziecie nieco zaskoczeni  :Smile:  Nie zrobiliśmy tego tak, że słup opiera się o strop  :Smile:  A więcej informacji będzie na jutrzejszych fotkach  :Smile: 

W poniedziałek zdejmujemy szalunki. Gdybym się nie odezwał już po tym terminie to znaczy, że mieliście rację hehe  :Smile:  Zalewane było 19.09 czy w poniedziałek można już zdjąć szalunki?

----------


## sylwekr

mistrzu * ulrich24ed* widzac jak zrobiłeś strop i jak robisz dach pochwal się jak zrobiłeś fundament. Idąc metodologią, że ma być tanio, ekstremalnie tanio, to pewnie wykop ze 2 Kamazy gruzu "przelane" paroma betoniarkami rzadkiego betonu . Zgadłem ?

----------


## ulrich24ed

Akurat fundament to zrobiliśmy porządnie. Zmieniliśmy tylko to, że nie robiliśmy ław a koparką wykopaliśmy rowy w ziemi i od razu zalaliśmy do poziomu ziemi. Jedna belka zbrojenia. Głębokość 90 cm, szerokość 40 cm. Nie robiliśmy poszerzeń do 50 ani 60 cm tylko trochę poszerzyłem łopatą tam gdzie na projekcie było 60 cm. Beton B15. Na dole wyrównałem ziemię łopatą bo łyżka w koparce miała zęby i trochę zostawiła ziemi na dole ale to wyrównałem.

Zdjęcia - część 1:

----------


## ulrich24ed

Zdjęcia fundamentu - część 2 - ostatnia:

----------


## מרכבה

Ławy od bidy będą .. ale kolejny zonk .. to  grunt pod ławą ma być litościwie potraktowany przez obciążenie z chałupy ..
przebogata kopalnia przykładów, mniej lub więcej złych .. ten jest powiedział bym znośny - z ławami.
Właśnie dobrze zrobione = mniej betonu .. a B15 .. to nie beton ..  
każdy beton wyżej W/C 0,45 to już zepsuty wodą - twór betonopodony .. nie da się mając cement 32,5 ( I - II N R itp ..) zrobić gorszego betonu niż C25/30 trzymając się tych zasad ..

----------


## piotrek0m

Ławy w projekcie miałem z betonu B20, kupiłem B25. Różnica cenowa to było 10 zł / m3 dosłownie taka kwota (!) x 9 m3 przepłaciłem 90 zł ... Podobnie B25 zamiast B20 zakupiłem na strop... strop terriva wyposażyłem w siatki przypodporowe ... to są naprawdę groszowe wydatki w stosunku do całej budowy... na tych elementach w życiu bym nie oszczędzał budując dla siebie !

----------


## mdchris

Fundamenty wykopane i zalane w ziemi są o niebo lepsze i mocniejsze  od ław i murowania bloczkami betonowymi. Oczywiście można zrobić ławy a dalej zrobić szalunki  zalać pełny beton zamiast bloczków tak było by pewnie najlepiej ale koszty niebotyczne. Taniej  jest wykopać w ziemi a nad ziemią zaszalować do pożądanej wysokości bez ław i wszystko to zalać .  Ja taką metodą mam wykonane dwa budynki jeden ciężki 3 kondygnacyjny i nic  nie pęka tylko fundament szerszy 60 cm i dwa zbrojenia górne i dolne. CO do betonu to przedmówca ma racje B-15 to zdecydowanie za mało. U mnie na parterówce B-25 na 3 kondygnacyjnym B-30. Ten B-25 kupiłem wodoodporny bo wtedy nie dałem izolacji pionowej tylko ocieplenie. Na wcześniejszej realizacji dawałem izolację pionową a koszty były większe niż wodoszczelny dodatek w betoniarni w ostaniej realizacji i zdecydowanie mniej roboty. Swoja drogą zastanawiam się czy ta izolacja pionowa nie jest trochę marketingiem  bo mam kamienicę 100 letnia podpiwniczoną fundamenty metrowe murowane z cegły mają 100 latek   nie mają żadnej izolacji pionowej i nie ma żadnego problemu. Ale  ponieważ mogę zrozumieć ideę tą izolacje   jednak daję.

----------


## מרכבה

> Ten B-25 kupiłem wodoodporny bo wtedy nie dałem izolacji pionowej tylko ocieplenie


 Zauważ - właśnie tu potrzeba jednak liznąć wiedzy, aby nie dać się łowić .. betonu "wodoodpornego" nie ma - jest tylko mniej zarysowany, a żeby był mniej zarysowany to potrzebuje odpowiedniego zbrojenia...
Bloczki ?oczywiście że jest to słabsze niż lity nawet beton.. 




> Swoja drogą zastanawiam się czy ta izolacja pionowa nie jest trochę marketingiem bo mam kamienicę 100 letnia podpiwniczoną fundamenty metrowe murowane z cegły mają 100 latek nie mają żadnej izolacji pionowej i nie ma żadnego problemu. Ale ponieważ mogę zrozumieć ideę tą izolacje jednak daję.


 wiesz gdzie popełniasz błąd ? rozciągasz jeden jedyny przypadek na każdy inny ..
nie możesz być pewny co do materiałów - bo może jakiś kumaty dał paski granitu .. i przerwał tym podciąganie kapilarne ..

----------


## mdchris

> Zauważ - właśnie tu potrzeba jednak liznąć wiedzy, aby nie dać się łowić .. betonu "wodoodpornego" nie ma - jest tylko mniej zarysowany, a żeby był mniej zarysowany to potrzebuje odpowiedniego zbrojenia...
> Bloczki ?oczywiście że jest to słabsze niż lity nawet beton.. ..


 Ok o terminologię nie będę się sprzeczał bo się nie znam . Ale powiedz mi to jaki dodano mi dodatek że jak połałem ten fundament to woda w niego nie wchodziła  nie stawał się mokry tylko stała na nim. Wygładało to jak by kropla wody leżała na szybie.




> wiesz gdzie popełniasz błąd ? rozciągasz jeden jedyny przypadek na każdy inny ..
> nie możesz być pewny co do materiałów - bo może jakiś kumaty dał paski granitu .. i przerwał tym podciąganie kapilarne ..


Nie dał pasków granitu to wiem bo były badania fundamentów  robione  do projektu nadbudowy.  Badania musiały być dokładne bo projekt zaklada nadbudowę dwóch kondygnacji Wiem co piszę.
 Większość inwestorów to  nawet nie jest pewna czy zamawiając B 25 nie dostała klasy poniżej B 20

----------


## piotrek0m

> Większość inwestorów to  nawet nie jest pewna czy zamawiając B 25 nie dostała klasy poniżej B 20


Do każdej gruszki jest załączany atest ze składem i rodzajem betonu. Wydruk komputerowy z dozownika... no chyba że założymy że każdy nas kantuje i że papier wszystko przyjmuje ...

----------


## ulrich24ed

Już są!
Jeszcze ciepłe!

Zdjęcia więźby  :smile: 

Proszę o ocenę, czy wszystko jest ok czy coś robimy źle?

----------


## ulrich24ed

Druga (ostatnia) część zdjęć więźby.

----------


## מרכבה

Acha - podłożenie desek pod słupy ma zmniejszyć obciążenie... :eek: 

najlepsza jest krokiew narożna ..

bez uzgodnień - bez obliczeń .. przemądrzały cieśla robi co chce .. z Twoją chałupą ..

----------


## Piotr Wawa

Ulrich24ed tak z ciekawosci ile ty masz lat?

----------


## coulignon

z całym szacunkiem ale chyba daliśmy się wkręcić. Gość raczej sobie jaja z nas robi :big grin:

----------


## מרכבה

Jaki przekrój tych płatwi .. 10x10 czy 12x12  :ohmy:

----------


## jacek.zoo

tu szymon majewski- MAMY CIE!!!  :smile: ))
a tak powaznie, dlaczego graniowa (chyba tak to sie nazywa, koszowa tylko odwrotnie, na niej ida gasiory) jest tak cienka? u mnie graniowe sa ze 3 razy grubsze od krokwi

----------


## מרכבה

Cieśla - bierze na klatę - będzie niczym Atlas stał i podpierał więźbę ..

----------


## jajmar

> a tak powaznie, dlaczego graniowa (chyba tak to sie nazywa, koszowa tylko odwrotnie, na niej ida gasiory) jest tak cienka? u mnie graniowe sa ze 3 razy grubsze od krokwi


Nie czytałeś?




> Jakby tak robić wszystko zgodnie z projektami to by wyszło bardzo drogo...

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Nie czytałeś?


no tak, wszystko jasne. głupio w ogóle pytam  :smile:

----------


## ulrich24ed

Krokwy są 16 x 8 cm.

Płatwia ma 14 x 14.

Nie wiem, która to graniowa?

Mam 27 lat.

Czemu myślicie, że to żarty ten cały temat?

----------


## מרכבה

Narożna krokiew - która trzyma kulawki ..słabieńka .. oracz nie tak mocuje się kulawki ..
Czemu ? Siła reakcji z krokwi na płatew .. niechby tylko 4kN ..

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Acha - podłożenie desek pod słupy ma zmniejszyć obciążenie...
> 
> najlepsza jest krokiew narożna ..
> 
> bez uzgodnień - bez obliczeń .. przemądrzały cieśla robi co chce .. z Twoją chałupą ..


widać że z Ciebie teoretyk a nie praktyk, co wiesz o budowaniu?? to nie dach opiera sie na stropie tylko strop jest podwieszony do dachu żeby się nie zawalił  :smile:  sorki, nie mogłem sie powstrzymac  :big lol: 

do inwestora, nie wiesz dlaczego pytaja o wiek i mysla ze to zart?? bo jeżeli to co piszesz i pokazujesz to prawda to masz mniej oleju w głowie od mojej 2 letniej córki. na własne życzenie prosisz sie żeby dom zpierdzielił ci sie na łeb. jezeli uwazasz ze budowanie zgodnie z projektem, jst za drogie to kup mieszkanie i nie szukaj kwadratowych jaj

----------


## מרכבה

Pół biedy zmiana przekrojów .. ale ja tu na razie kleszcza widzę z deski #32 

 wskaźniki wytrzymałości na zginanie .14x14 i
 jak by nie było blisko 2x większy wskaźnik ..
A ugięcie pod tym samym obciążeniem 3x większe .. 12 mm od 4kN przy 14x20 ..i 
34 mm przy 14x14..

brak kleszczy, brak mieczy.. słabo to widzę ..

----------


## jajmar

> brak kleszczy, brak mieczy.. słabo to widzę ..


oj tam, oj tam przyjdzie blacha i usztywni więźbę,

----------


## pieciornik

kierownik widział więźbę? wyślij mu zdjęcia ciekawe co powie. wołałeś innych biegłych w temacie? Im wyżej tym większa rzeźba, fakt do góry nie poleci ale człowieniu opamiętaj się jak to gruchnie na łeb Twojej rodzinie dopiero będzie draka a kierbud niech już wyjeżdża do Syrii  :big grin:

----------


## ulrich24ed

Panowie!
To przecież nie koniec robienia tej więźby!
Wyślę Wam fotki jak już będzie cała gotowa, na razie to tylko początek. Będą na pewno jeszcze dodatkowe słupy w tej ramie i coś jeszcze, nie pamiętam już co.
Wyślę fotki całości to ocenicie.

Nic na głowę nie spadnie, nie róbmy paniki  :Smile: 

W przyszłym tygodniu rozszalowanie stropu, już nie mogę się doczekać co wyjdzie. Jak będzie sucho to zleje wszystko porządnie wodą i zobaczę czy gdzieś przecieka. Jest możliwe przeciekanie w moim przypadku?

----------


## מרכבה

> Jest możliwe przeciekanie w moim przypadku?


 jest ..
nie robimy paniki, zawalić się pewnie nie zawali ... choć teraz ten dach na tym stropie .. taki niewinny słupeczek może przekazać tonę ..
jako reakcję na strop .. sam przekrój słupka jest do zjedzenia ..ale te płatwie za liche, tu chodzi o szczelność późniejszą pokrycia dachowego ..
ale kto co woli ..

----------


## forgetit

> Jest możliwe przeciekanie w moim przypadku?


NIe ma takiej możliwości, więźba wszystko wciągnie, bo leży bezpośrednio na tym co nazywasz betonem.

----------


## mdchris

> taki niewinny słupeczek może przekazać tonę ..


 A ile cm mokrego śniegu uwzględniłeś. Mnie tam się wydaje że może i więcej niż tonę. Ale mogę się mylić nie używam specjalistycznych programów tylko tak na oko.




> jest ..ale te płatwie za liche, tu chodzi o szczelność późniejszą pokrycia dachowego ale kto co woli ..


 Pal licho szczelność da pod blachę folię  i nie będzie ciekło. Wycieknie na zewnętrz chyba że folię utnie w chałupie ( mój współwlaściel tak zrobił za dwa lata robił od nowa  :smile:  ).Ja tam tyż szukam oszczędności  w stosunku do projektantów ,ale ty to robisz ekstremalne oszczędności .Choć zaoszczędziłeś na fundamentach , stropie więźbie a nie zaoszczędziłeś na ścianach . Ściany nie ma co   droższe chyba porotherm? Zamiast prothermu trza było dać BK klasy 300 może ocieplenia nie trzeba by robić. Było by chociaż zgodnie z zasadą oszczędności.  Swoją droga odważny jesteś  jak widać murłaty wyjeżdżają za wieniec na zewnątrz .Tam gdzie największy nacisk krokwi . No nieźle. Daj jeszcze śniegołapy jak będziesz kładł blachodachówkę by śnieg  nie zjeżdżał . Chciałbym żeby Ci tak śniegiem porządnie sypło będzie ciekawie z tym dachem. Slup już ci nie wleci trzymie się na deseczce bez obaw.   I muszę Cię zasmucić ale to drzewko  pod słupy to zdecydowanie za wąskie i za cienkie.  O reszcie to już napisano. Ach szkoda że nie zobaczy się tego dachu po chrzcie śniegowym.

----------


## ulrich24ed

Na blachodachówkę to ten dach na pewno wystarczy, ja myślałem nawet ostatnio o dachówce  :Smile: 
Jeszcze nie wiem co wybiorę ale ceny wcale nie są takie duże przy 4spadowym dachu.
A dachówka byłaby ładniejsza.

Ale po Waszych poradach może zostanę przy blaszce jak tak mówicie, że to wszystko jest za cienkie...

----------


## Piotr Wawa

Jak dla mnie temat do zamknięcia. Koleś jest odporny na informacje z zewnątrz i szkoda czasu na dyskusję. Co tam dachówka, zastanów się czy lądowiska dla helikopterów nie zrobić jeszcze na tym dachu.

----------


## מרכבה

> A ile cm mokrego śniegu uwzględniłeś. Mnie tam się wydaje że może i więcej niż tonę. Ale mogę się mylić nie używam specjalistycznych programów tylko tak na oko.


 oj widzę że lubisz być złośliwy .. na łoko to chłopa w szpitalu leczyli i na łoko podali mu środki .. i umarł ..
Reakcja z tego słupa na strop w przybliżeniu zawiera się od 1-do 1,5 tony .. a nie tak dawno liczyłem dach i na słup było 12 ton  :big tongue:

----------


## coulignon

> oj widzę że lubisz być złośliwy .. na łoko to chłopa w szpitalu leczyli i na łoko podali mu środki .. i umarł ..
> Reakcja z tego słupa na strop w przybliżeniu zawiera się od 1-do 1,5 tony .. a nie tak dawno liczyłem dach i na słup było 12 ton



I po co liczyć? Wez namiary na tego  cieślę, dołóż do ekipy tego gościa co 8 cm stropy bez zbrojenia leje i wszystkie drogie programy oraz studia na kierunku budownictwo są zbędne.

----------


## מרכבה

Prosty test na "speców"  co lepiej dać .. pręt fi 4,5mm co 50mm czy pręt fi 20 co 250 mm

----------


## coulignon

ja bym 20 bo 4,5 ciężko dostać. 

Zdałem?? :big lol:

----------


## Psemos

Pytanie co zbroimy posadzke czy beleczke  :big tongue: 

Odnośnie tematu: Gdyby nie załączone zdjęcia to powiedziałbym że sobie ktoś jaja robi....

----------


## מרכבה

Właśnie że w pręcie fi 20 naprężenia w takim rozstawie - aby nie rysowało betonu więcej jak 0,4mm to 
ile ? 120 MPa .czyli raptem 1/4 nośności pręta ..  :smile:

----------


## mdchris

> oj widzę że lubisz być złośliwy .. na łoko to chłopa w szpitalu leczyli i na łoko podali mu środki .. i umarł ..
> Reakcja z tego słupa na strop w przybliżeniu zawiera się od 1-do 1,5 tony .. a nie tak dawno liczyłem dach i na słup było 12 ton


 Nie miałem w ogóle na myśli złośliwości  poważnie. Byłem ciekaw jaką ilość śniegu przyjąłeś w obliczeniach bo ja to na oko oceniłem a ty liczysz w programach. Chciałem wiedzieć o ile się pomyliłem. Jak odebrałeś to jako złośliwość to przepraszam.

----------


## מרכבה

Już zajarzyłem  :smile:  o co chodził .. że wielu inż nie potrafi żyć bez kompa .. i przychodzą na budowę bez podstaw - aby na kolanie coś policzyć na szybko ..
Rozumie - bo już myślałem że afront do licznie wszelakiego.
A podstawowym orężem obliczeniowym jest arkusz kalkulacyjny.. programy to jakby szkicowniki tego w jakim kierunku iść czasem ..

----------


## Jarek_i_Justyna

ja pierdziu  człowieku jak ty budujesz? po co Ci tyle stali na stropie ja bym zmniejszył ilość prętów  bo jak to wszystko zacznie rdzewieć to tylko koszty dodatkowe, co do więźby też dziwnie ja na śmietniku mam 4 krokwie i starczy. dodatkowo widzę że drewno impregnowane, a to też są koszty ja bym robił z   obrzynów tartacznych "som" po 50 zł z m2. 

Tymi wszystkimi teoretykami się nie przejmuj bo oni już zbudowali i teraz liczą ile mogli zaoszczędzić budując tak jak ty i ci po prostu 'zazdraszczajom'.


A tak na serio to tn temat powinni przenieść do fuszerki budowlane od a do z. 
kierownik jak to odebrał powinien mieć zabrane uprawnienia, a budowlaniec powinien być wpisany na czarną listę wykonawców.

Fajnie że zbrojenie leży na deskach więc pewnie po rozszalowaniu będziesz widział druty na suficie.
Osobiście bym kazał rozebrać taki strop zaraz po pojawieniu się rys.

----------


## ulrich24ed

Pisałem już wielokrotnie w tym temacie, że uprzejmie proszę tylko o *konstruktywne i merytoryczne* wypowiedzi.
Za wypociny osób bez skończonej podstawówki (jak powyżej) serdecznie dziękuję.

Pozdrawiam!  :big lol:

----------


## Piotr Wawa

.

----------


## jedrek188

Popatrz na to,ten strop w momencie filmowania jeszcze ne byl do końca zazbroiony ale tak mniej więcej to powinno to wyglądać https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1eROrT68z0I

----------


## Jarek_i_Justyna

> Pisałem już wielokrotnie w tym temacie, że uprzejmie proszę tylko o *konstruktywne i merytoryczne* wypowiedzi.
> Za wypociny osób bez skończonej podstawówki (jak powyżej) serdecznie dziękuję.
> 
> Pozdrawiam!


nie no spoko podstawówkę mam skończoną jakiś czas temu, technikum też już dawno  :smile: . 
nie obrażaj się na tego typu wypowiedzi ale przyjmij je od osób które kilka domów już wybudowały ale chcesz merytoryki proszę bardzo.
1.zbrojenia podparte cegłami (okruchami ceglanymi) błąd.
2. brak górnego zbrojenia błąd
3. brak przeciążeniówki błąd na takich rozpiętościach
4. brak wzmocnienia przy kominach i w narożnikach  tu niekoniecznie ale ja osobiście bym dał.
5.strop może i się nie zawali ale będzie pływał przy chodzeniu a na bank się po rozszalowaniu ugnie ponad standard.
6. za mało nadlany strop o jakieś 3 cm 
7. dolewanie wody do gotowej mieszanki jest zabronione bo traci się gwarancje i zmniejsza klasę betonu. a na stropy leje się od dawna B25.

pytałeś o opinie osób doswiadczonych to ich nie obrażaj jak starają się pomóc.  

przedstawiam swoją opinie o tym co tu ze zdjęć i opisu widzę.

----------


## ulrich24ed

O i teraz to jest merytoryczna opinia i bardzo serdecznie za nią dziękuję - bez żadnych uszczypliwości z mojej strony.

Widzisz jak sam wspomniałeś "_od osób które kilka domów już wybudowały_" więc masz już doświadczenie na każdym etapie i wiesz jakich błędów nie robić.
To mój pierwszy dom. Dziś też już wiele rzeczy zrobiłbym inaczej.
No ale nauka kosztuje....  ::-(: 
Być może przy pierwszej budowie też zrobiłeś jakieś błędy, które później wyeliminowałeś - chociaż jeśli nie zrobiłeś żadnego to super, plus dla Ciebie, ja się tak na budowlance nie znam.

W poniedziałek zdejmujemy szalunki... Wrzucę fotki do oceny stanu technicznego  :Smile:

----------


## sylwekr

> Pisałem już wielokrotnie w tym temacie, że uprzejmie proszę tylko o *konstruktywne i merytoryczne* wypowiedzi.
> Za wypociny osób bez skończonej podstawówki (jak powyżej) serdecznie dziękuję.
> 
> Pozdrawiam!


Konstruktywne i merytoryczne wypowiedzi olewasz. Co do wykształcenia nie oceniaj innych, bo Tobie chyba szkoła niewiele dała. Czytając ten wątek to tylko można się z tego co wyczyniasz śmiać lub płakać. Do płaczu na razie nikomu nie jest (bo nikt ciebie z piszących tu nie zna cię osobiście, zatem nie zapłacze jak ten domek z kart kiedyś runie), zostaje tylko śmiać się z wybitnej bezmyślności. Z drugiej strony to myślisz i to o wiele za dużo jak tu wybudować max oszczędnie, tylko nie tam gdzie powinienes szukać oszczędności je znalazłeś. Powodzenia.

P.S. Po wybudowanie nie oszczędzaj chociaż na ubezpieczeniu, aby coś ci z tego zostało po pierwszym większym huraganie, lub po wyjątkowo śnieżnej zimie

----------


## fotohobby

Co po ubezpieczeniu, jak dom wybudowany niezgodnie z projektem...

----------


## jacek.zoo

Wierz mi lub nie ale jak chalupa sie zawali to ubezpieczyciel bedzie pierwszy ktory bedzie sprawdzal czy bylo wybudowane zgodnie z projektem

----------


## מרכבה

o ile łatwiej było coś takiego wykonać.. niż ładować te śmieszne beleczki

----------


## jacek.zoo

Tak z ciekawosci zapytam, zeby nowego tematu nie zakaladac. Ile srednio kosztuje strop monolityczny za m2? Liczac przecietna ekipe, zbrojenie, beton itp. Bo u siebie mam drewniany i  jestem ciekaw jaka to roznica

----------


## mdchris

> o ile łatwiej było coś takiego wykonać.. niż ładować te śmieszne beleczki


To jest bardzo dobry przykład jak projektant nie dba o kieszeń inwestora .   Poza tym i tak zbrojenie leży na deskach i strzemiona nie do końca dobrze rozplanowane.  A beleczki to mogą być  ja takie lubię.

----------


## mdchris

> nie no spoko podstawówkę mam skończoną jakiś czas temu, technikum też już dawno . 
> nie obrażaj się na tego typu wypowiedzi ale przyjmij je od osób które kilka domów już wybudowały ale chcesz merytoryki proszę bardzo.
> 2. brak górnego zbrojenia błąd
> 4. brak wzmocnienia przy kominach i w narożnikach  tu niekoniecznie ale ja osobiście bym dał.
> 6. za mało nadlany strop o jakieś 3 cm 
> 7. dolewanie wody do gotowej mieszanki jest zabronione bo traci się gwarancje i zmniejsza klasę betonu. a na stropy leje się od dawna B25.
> 
> .


 Z tymi punkami pozwalam się nie zgodzić
Ad. 2 Górne zbrojenie nie zawsze musi być zależy od wielkości rozpiętości planowanych obciążeń itd. można rozwiązać inaczej
Ad 4. Dla mnie wzmocnienia przy kominach zwłaszcza jak się je muruje od poziomu stropu muszą być . Może nie być jak komin murowany od poziomu zero ale nie zawsze tak się robi.  W narożnikach wzmocnienia ja uważam że są niezbędne.
Ad. 6  to to powszechne przekonanie że beton wszystko trzyma i im grubiej tym lepiej.  Beton poza tym że robi ciężar nic nie trzyma i lanie go bez opamiętania to tylko nadszarpnięcie kieszeni. Jakby tak było to nasz inwestor mógłby nadlać te 3 -4 cm betonu i już ma mocniejszy strop.
Ad. 7 dolewanie wody do klasy jakiegoś betonu np. B25 nie czynnik go betonem klasy  n. B 20 tylko jest to  raczej beton " pozaklasowy" . Gdyby to było takie proste  to lepiej było by zamówić gruszkę B 25 dolać wody i mieć 1,5 gruszki B15.  Nie po to są receptury.

----------


## מרכבה

Nośność- a użytkowalność to dwie jakby różne sprawy .. aby się nie zawalił strop .. nie potrzeba aż tyle zbrojenia .. 
ono jest potrzebne do ograniczenia ugięć .. nie jest do końca tak że grubiej nie .. 
Zwiększa się ramie sił wewnętrznych, oczywiście nie można tego zwiększać i zwiększać .. stąd graniczne rozpiętości stropu to około 7,5m..
nikomu nie potrzeba 30cm betonu .. bo w raz z grubościom - jak Kolega zauważył słusznie - rośnie też ciężar ..
Nie mniej ugięcia właśnie decydują - o taki, nie innym zbrojeniu .. a górą daje się na moment podporowy ..który rozciąga beton górą ..
stąd zbrojenie daje się w strefach rozciąganych betonu - żeby nie miał nadmiernych rys.
Im większe ograniczenie rys tym więcej zbrojenia .. oczywiście graniczna wartość rozwarcia rys wynosi 0,4mm.
Takie są normy i tu ciężko dyskutować z warunkami normowymi.

a i otulenie faktycznie - tu jest mizerne ..

----------


## Jarek_i_Justyna

> Z tymi punkami pozwalam się nie zgodzić
> Ad. 2 Górne zbrojenie nie zawsze musi być zależy od wielkości rozpiętości planowanych obciążeń itd. można rozwiązać inaczej
> Ad 4. Dla mnie wzmocnienia przy kominach zwłaszcza jak się je muruje od poziomu stropu muszą być . Może nie być jak komin murowany od poziomu zero ale nie zawsze tak się robi.  W narożnikach wzmocnienia ja uważam że są niezbędne.
> Ad. 6  to to powszechne przekonanie że beton wszystko trzyma i im grubiej tym lepiej.  Beton poza tym że robi ciężar nic nie trzyma i lanie go bez opamiętania to tylko nadszarpnięcie kieszeni. Jakby tak było to nasz inwestor mógłby nadlać te 3 -4 cm betonu i już ma mocniejszy strop.
> Ad. 7 dolewanie wody do klasy jakiegoś betonu np. B25 nie czynnik go betonem klasy  n. B 20 tylko jest to  raczej beton " pozaklasowy" . Gdyby to było takie proste  to lepiej było by zamówić gruszkę B 25 dolać wody i mieć 1,5 gruszki B15.  Nie po to są receptury.


Ad2 rozpiętość ok 5 m ze zdjęć stropu bez górnego zbrojenia.
Ad4. Zgadzam się i też dałem u siebie na stropie. tu poprostu ich brak.
Ad6. chodziło mi raczej o takie nadlanie aby otulało zbrojenie, bo tu zbrojenie wystaje ponad beton i też nie widzę sensu lania bez opamiętania.
Ad7.jednym ze składników gotowych  mieszanek jest lość wody. tu dodano wodę na budowie więc tak klasa betonu się zmieniła i betoniarnia nie bierze tego na siebie.

Jutro zobaczymy co będzie po rozszalowaniu .   :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

niech sobie każdy sam odpowie .. co robi woda betonem ..

----------


## ulrich24ed

U mnie kominy będą murowane od poziomu zero -  w tym miejscu wylewałem szerszy fundament o jakieś 40 cm.

Wiem, już widziałem chyba wszystkie filmy na youtubie o stropach jakie tylko ludzie wrzucili  :Smile: 
Faktycznie ten strop co na powyższym filmie wygląda super jednak sam drut kosztował pewnie ze 20 000 zł.... a i tak już zwróciliście uwagi, że za mało otulenia  :smile: 

Mam pytanie do Kolegi, który wspomniał o drewnianym stropie - jak Ci się sprawdza?
Bo też myślałem o drewnianym i szkoda, że go nie zrobiłem... podobno sporo tańszy i bardzo dobry.
Jakie masz wrażenia?

----------


## Jarek_i_Justyna

[QUOTE=ulrich24ed;6970977]U mnie kominy będą murowane od poziomu zero -  w tym miejscu wylewałem szerszy fundament o jakieś 40 cm.

Wiem, już widziałem chyba wszystkie filmy na youtubie o stropach jakie tylko ludzie wrzucili  :Smile: 
Faktycznie ten strop co na powyższym filmie wygląda super *jednak sam drut kosztował pewnie ze 20 000 zł*.... a i tak już zwróciliście uwagi, że za mało otulenia  :smile: 



20tys na drut to masz licząc po 30 zł za laskę jakieś 667 drutów fi12 po 12m.  
na 100m2 stropu wystarczy jakieś 100 lasek fi 12 po 12m  30- 40 szt fi6 i 4-5 paczek wiązałki. i masz strop zrobiony prawilnie. a koszt stali na taki strop to jakies 4000pln wiec nie majątek.

----------


## ulrich24ed

Jarku 4000 zł to wychodzi na 100m2 stropu, jak ja mam 240 m2 (razem z gankami) to wychodzi około 10 000 zł... A i tak sądzę, że policzyłeś za mało drutu gładkiego fi 6 bo 40 sztuk na 100 m2 to wydaje mi się za mało...

----------


## jajmar

> Jarku 4000 zł to wychodzi na 100m2 stropu, jak ja mam 240 m2 (razem z gankami) to wychodzi około 10 000 zł... A i tak sądzę, że policzyłeś za mało drutu gładkiego fi 6 bo 40 sztuk na 100 m2 to wydaje mi się za mało...


drut fi 6 waży 0,222 kg /mb czyli jak kupisz kg tej stali masz 4,5mb drutu a kg to jakieś 3zł.

----------


## Jarek_i_Justyna

> Jarku 4000 zł to wychodzi na 100m2 stropu, jak ja mam 240 m2 (razem z gankami) to wychodzi około 10 000 zł... A i tak sądzę, że policzyłeś za mało drutu gładkiego fi 6 bo 40 sztuk na 100 m2 to wydaje mi się za mało...


Gładki potrzebny jest na strzemiona nie idzie go tyle co fi 12 i faktycznie jak masz 240m2 stropu  to pewnie wyszło by jakieś 10-12 tys pln na samo zbrojenie no ale przy budowie jest taka zasada i ja staram się ja stosować: Tanio przy budowie to drogo przy użytkowaniu. 

Są rzeczy na których rzeczywiście nie ma sensu przepłacać ale z pewnością nie jest to strop ani inny element na który musi przyjechać kierbud aby odebrać.

Takie jest moje zdanie dlatego sam na moim zbrojeniu dodaliśmy dodatkowe elementy odciążające wyszło na to dodatkowo 30szt drutu ale wiem że jest dobrze i nie będę się bał momentu rozszalowania.  

Tak więc ktoś pytał o koszty stropu ja na przykładzie swojego :
deski: 2400
druty 4500
beton B25 5500

----------


## ulrich24ed

A jaką masz powierzchnię stropu dla której podałeś te ceny?
No i jeszcze plus cena stempli....

----------


## Jarek_i_Justyna

strop ma 110m2 stemple metalowe od ekipy więc koszt stempli 0 pln  :smile:

----------


## jacek.zoo

> U mnie kominy będą murowane od poziomu zero -  w tym miejscu wylewałem szerszy fundament o jakieś 40 cm.
> 
> Wiem, już widziałem chyba wszystkie filmy na youtubie o stropach jakie tylko ludzie wrzucili 
> Faktycznie ten strop co na powyższym filmie wygląda super jednak sam drut kosztował pewnie ze 20 000 zł.... a i tak już zwróciliście uwagi, że za mało otulenia 
> 
> Mam pytanie do Kolegi, który wspomniał o drewnianym stropie - jak Ci się sprawdza?
> Bo też myślałem o drewnianym i szkoda, że go nie zrobiłem... podobno sporo tańszy i bardzo dobry.
> Jakie masz wrażenia?


mnie strop kosztował na 200m2
belki 9m3 po 700zł czli 6300zł
ułożenie, robili to razem z dachem 10zł/m2 czyli 2000zł
drewna mogłoby być mniej bo ciesla mówił ze przewymiarowane ale nic nie bedzie zmieniał i robi jak w projekcie, a ja tez nie chciałem oszczedzac parudziesieciu zł i zostawiłem jak jest.
ocieplenia nawet nie podliczałem ale betonowy tez trzeba ocieplic jak góra nieuzytkowa, ja dałem 30cm wełny (sam ukłądałem).
sufit dałem płyty gk na stelażu krzyżowym tez nie podliczałem, ale wyszło na pewno taniej niz tynkwanie (sam robiłem). a jak sie spisuje, normalnie jest sufit i tyle. na pewno jest bardziej "idiotoodporny" i sie nie zawali.

ale w konstrukcji sufitu mam 3 takie wielkie stalowe dwuteowniki typu heb, teoretycznie moznaby zamienic na drewno, kierowniczka mowila ze moze to przeliczyc ale tez zostawiłem wg projektu. nie wytrzymałbym myslenia ze dach moze mi zaparkowac w salonie

----------


## mdchris

A mój strop na domu 295,1 m2 który nie ma ścian nośnych tylko dwa podciągi  kosztował 26114 zł  Jest to cena materiału  betonu B25 i stali i nic się nie ugina. Tak to jest jak projektanci mają gdzieś kieszeń inwestora i nie myślą tylko lecą schematami.

----------


## ulrich24ed

Jarku to widzisz ja ma ponad dwa razy większy strop... czyli wszystkie ceny dooobrze razy dwa  :Smile: 

Jacek a te heby to masz z metalu? W następnym domu chyba zrobię strop drewniany. Bo teraz też mam górę nieużytkową i niepotrzebnie przepłaciłem za monolit i jeszcze ześmy go spierd*lili przy wykonaniu  :sad: 

Chris bardzo duża cena za strop ale to w końcu 300m2 i bez ścian nośnych... masz jakieś zdjęcie zbrojenia?

----------


## mdchris

> Chris bardzo duża cena za strop ale to w końcu 300m2 i bez ścian nośnych... masz jakieś zdjęcie zbrojenia?


Przy takiej wielkości stropu cena nie jest duża bo nie ma ścian nośnych są dwa podciągi na fi 16 potężne bo takie muszą być i  ich wypełnienie też trochę kosztuje. Gdyby był to strop na ścianach działowych kosztowałby mniej. Zdjęcia mam ale nie mogę  pokazać bo zbrojenie jest unikalne inne niż było w projekcie. W projekcie ten strop kosztowałby co najmniej 35 tys złotych  jak nie 40 tys. Były trzy podciągi. Zbrojenie przeliczył i zaprojektował mój kuzyn który buduje mosty i autostrady nie jest projektantem a budowlańcem ale liczyć umie. Wie że projektanci niestety nie dbaja o kieszen inwestora. A kuzyn sam zbudował już 5 domów dla siebie nie na handel..   Niestety projektant powiedział że tak nie może być ale na szczęście kierownik miał rozum i po wytłumaczeniu przez kuzyna zasad zaakceptował zmiany. Mam niestety zastrzeżenie że są to jego pomysły i pokazać niestety nie mogę.
 Co do stropu drewnianego to ja początkowo myślałem by taki zrobić bo dom parterowy ze strychem nieużytkowym. Ale wtedy w takim stropie akceptowalne jest dla mnie tylko drewno klejone belki zamawiane w fabryce nie z tartaku. Takie drewno nie pracuje tak jak drewno z tartaku. A wiadomo w lato sucho w zimę wilgotniej i drewno z tartaku pracuje. Potem mógłby by być pęknięcia płyt gk na łączeniach. Te belki z fabryki są  drogie. Po wyliczeniach zdecydowałem się na monolit . Przynajmniej nic mi nie peka.  Nie twierdzę że przy drewnie z tartaku będzie pękać ale może a to dla mnie nie do zaakceptowania.

----------


## jajmar

> Zbrojenie przeliczył i zaprojektował mój kuzyn który buduje mosty i autostrady nie jest projektantem a budowlańcem ale liczyć umie. Wie że projektanci niestety nie dbaja o kieszen inwestora. A kuzyn sam zbudował już 5 domów dla siebie nie na handel..   Niestety projektant powiedział że tak nie może być ale na szczęście kierownik miał rozum i po wytłumaczeniu przez kuzyna zasad zaakceptował zmiany. Mam niestety zastrzeżenie że są to jego pomysły i pokazać niestety nie mogę.


Brawo dla kuzyna. Skoro ma takie sprytne metody to czemu nie eche ich ujawnić? Może by już nie musiałby budować tych autostrad, pokazałby światu swoje metody liczenia i siedziałby sobie ......................

albo w fotelu z piwem albo ................w innym mniej wygodnym miejscu. 

Ciekawe co za ciemny projektant nie chciał klepnąć rewolucyjnych pomysłów pana z autostrady.

----------


## mdchris

Może nie są one rewolucyjne ale inne. A projektant był przyzwyczajony do swoich zasad i podstaw zresztą nie wiem nie obchodzi mnie. Na fundamenty bez ław lane w całości też nie chciał się zgodzić ( ale z dodatkowym zbrojeniem).  Był oporny na tłumaczenie. Chciał ławy i bloczki fundamentowe .Dobrze że kierownik był bardziej myślący . To nie jest jedyny projektant w mojej karierze który jest uparty jak osioł. A zawsze zamawiam projekty w renomowanych firmach. A dlaczego nie chce ujawnić bo jest to facet który realizuje olbrzymie kontrakty  i zarabia ogromne pieniądze dlatego swoją wiedzę strzeże.  Ma jakieś uprawnienia które umożliwiają  firmie  w której pracuje start do przetargów powyżej 300 mld euro  ( co do sumy to mogłem się pomylić bo kiedyś mi mówił). Takich ludzi w Polsce chyba jest 10 osób. Dokładnie nie wiem na czym to polega bo mnie to nie interesuje ale tak kuzyn mówił.

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Jarku to widzisz ja ma ponad dwa razy większy strop... czyli wszystkie ceny dooobrze razy dwa 
> 
> Jacek a te heby to masz z metalu? W następnym domu chyba zrobię strop drewniany. Bo teraz też mam górę nieużytkową i niepotrzebnie przepłaciłem za monolit i jeszcze ześmy go spierd*lili przy wykonaniu 
> 
> Chris bardzo duża cena za strop ale to w końcu 300m2 i bez ścian nośnych... masz jakieś zdjęcie zbrojenia?


Heb to jest dwuteownik szerokosropowy czy jakos tak, jest wiekszy od zwyklego, zwykly jest wyzszy jak szerszy a heb jest w przekroju kwadratowy, jest prawie dwa razy ciezszy i wytrzymalszy, jego waga to ponad 50kg metr biezacy, mialem 3szt po 6m. Mialem heb 180

----------


## jajmar

> Ma jakieś uprawnienia które umożliwiają  firmie  w której pracuje start do przetargów powyżej 300 mld euro .


Na takich kwotach to tylko prezes jedynej słusznej partii się w tym kraju zna, tak mówił ostatnio  :wink:  
Ech........

----------


## piotrek0m

> Ma jakieś uprawnienia które umożliwiają  firmie  w której pracuje start do przetargów powyżej 300 mld euro  ( co do sumy to mogłem się pomylić bo kiedyś mi mówił). Takich ludzi w Polsce chyba jest 10 osób. .


300 mld euro - niektórzy ludzie są dumni ze swojej głu..ty i jeszcze swoją głu..tę publicznie prezentują... takie rozmowy na poziomie przechwalania się dzieci w przedszkolu ... specjalne uprawnienia ... 10 osób... 

30 000 euro netto - to jest próg, przy którym zamawiający nie ma obowiązku stosowania ustawy PZP, jeżeli szacunkowa wartość zamówienia netto nie przekroczy równowartości tej kwoty.

----------


## mdchris

> 300 mld euro - niektórzy ludzie są dumni ze swojej głu..ty i jeszcze swoją głu..tę publicznie prezentują... takie rozmowy na poziomie przechwalania się dzieci w przedszkolu ... specjalne uprawnienia ... 10 osób... 
> 
> 30 000 euro netto - to jest próg, przy którym zamawiający nie ma obowiązku stosowania ustawy PZP, jeżeli szacunkowa wartość zamówienia netto nie przekroczy równowartości tej kwoty.


Nie znam się na tym i nie będę dyskutował . Tak mówił kuzyn. A że mam inaczej i taniej niż osły projektanci chcą to mój zysk .  Nie muszę się przechwalać tylko chce uświadomić inwestorom że projektanci to  nadęte bufony  i mają w wielkim poważaniu koszty inwestora.

----------


## forgetit

> Ma jakieś uprawnienia które umożliwiają  firmie  w której pracuje start do przetargów powyżej 300 mld euro  ( co do sumy to mogłem się pomylić bo kiedyś mi mówił). Takich ludzi w Polsce chyba jest 10 osób.


Tak samo wiarygodne, jak wszystkie twoje opowieści dziwnej treści. Budżet UE na 2014 to 145mld Euro, kto realizuje kontrakty po 300mld?  :bash: 

Strop z 3 potężnymi podciągami, które kosztowały tyle co pół zwykłego stropu (ale tego kuzyn oczywiście nie powiedział).

----------


## mdchris

> Strop z 3 potężnymi podciągami, które kosztowały tyle co pół zwykłego stropu (ale tego kuzyn oczywiście nie powiedział).



O nie nie , nie jest to moja pierwsza budowa i wiem ile kosztuje zwykły strop( wg projektantów) taki zrobiłem na pierwszej budowie. A Forgetit piszesz bzdury po twierdzisz że jak bym zrobił strop zwykły to wyszedł by mnie 15000 zł .To chyba przy oszczednościach jak inwestor zaczynający ten wątek Poza tym czytaj ze zrozumieniem są dwa a nie trzy podciągi .. Ale wiem zabolało jak się pisze o projektantach.

----------


## מרכבה

Baje opowiadacie .. i tyle . jest literatura i proszę zajrzeć do W. Starosolskiego ..
czy innych maherów z świata ..

Ty raczysz pisać rzeczy dziwne, są od tego normy, choć niby nie obowiązujące to jednak w WT (warunkach technicznych są przywołane)  Jeśli z wykresu sił wynika taka i taka siła-/ moment gnący to prosty wór na As i mamy pole powierzchni zbrojenia poprzecznego i proste jak woźnicy bat. Owszem można przeliczyć na parę szafek i parkiet .. i zredukować obciążenie do 0,5 kN/m2 na własne ryzyko.. 
A kolega mostowiec nic szczególnego nie wie... co by nie było wiadome i znane.
http://www.kablobeton.pl/stropy_kablobetonowe.html

----------


## mdchris

> Baje opowiadacie .. i tyle . jest literatura i proszę zajrzeć do W. Starosolskiego ..
> czy innych maherów z świata ..


 Niech i tak będzie a inwestorzy niech rusza szarymi komórkami i sobie sami oceniają czy projektanci dbają o ich kieszeń czy nie. Jak bym podążał za tłumem  jak  jest powszechnie to nie zrobiłbym tego co udało mi się zrobić w życiu i  dużo osiągnąć  w kraju jak i zagranicą.  Dlatego ci co myślą inaczej do czegoś dochodzą a reszta próbuje dorównać.  Wszystkiego dobrego dla elity forum.

----------


## jajmar

O ile na domku można uprawiać radosna  twórczość i uchodzi to bezkarnie o tyle na moście czy autostradzie nie am szans na to aby bez papierów zmienić zbrojenie. Najzwyczajniej na dużych budowach  gdzie występuje Generalny ilość osób które uczestniczy w tym procesie nie dopuściłaby do takiej samowoli. 
Ściemniać tez trzeba umieć.

----------


## mdchris

Przecież nie napisałem że na moście  czy autostradzie kuzyn i jego ludzie zmieniają zbrojenia bez uzgodnienia czy robi bez projektu . Jednak do jego obowiązków i obowiązków jego inżynierów należy też sprawdzanie czy projektant się nie pomylił.  Tak jak piszesz w to jest zaangażowana masa osób. Ale zbrojenia czasami i tak są zmienianie i przeliczane jeszcze raz bo to co na papierze zaprojektowane nie zawsze  jest odpowiednie jak się wejdzie na budowę.Oczywiście sprawdza to też projektant.  Miał jeden przypadek kiedy projektant dał totalnie ciała i jego inżynierowie też  nie sprawdzili bo kuzyn był chory  i nadzorowali zbrojenia młodzi inżynierowie bez doświadczenia na budowach nie wychwycili pomyłek. Most zbudowali i przy  próbach obciążeniowych  nie trzymał norm. Trzeba było poprawiać. A koszty to miliony złotych.  Trzeba było udowodnić że to projektant dał ciała. 
udało się. Koszty pokryło ubezpieczenie projektanta ale  nie było by tego gdyby sprawdzono od razu. Kuzyn był zły na swoich inżynierów ze tak  bezgranicznie zaufali projektantowi.

----------


## jacek.zoo

Cos autor milczy, albo z duma trzepie zdjecia albo go strazaki spod gruzu wyciagaja  :smile:

----------


## Jarek_i_Justyna

> Cos autor milczy, albo z duma trzepie zdjecia albo go strazaki spod gruzu wyciagaja


coś długa ta akcja ratownicza  :smile:

----------


## Psemos

ho ho ho Panie Inwestorze...!

Co do odchudzania zbrojenia, pewnie jakby zebrać obciążenia i nie przyjmować wsp. bezpieczeństwa (tylko razy 1), nie brać najgorszego i najmniej prawdopodobnego wariantu, bez współczynników policzyć zbrojenie to można by sporo strop odchudzić i niby jest wszystko ok ale zawsze pozostanie niepewność.

----------


## gambit565

ulrich24ed nie badz taki skromy i pochwal sie w koncu swoim dzielem!

----------


## jacentyy

> Może nie są one rewolucyjne ale inne. A projektant był przyzwyczajony do swoich zasad i podstaw zresztą nie wiem nie obchodzi mnie. Na fundamenty bez ław lane w całości też nie chciał się zgodzić ( ale z dodatkowym zbrojeniem).  Był oporny na tłumaczenie. Chciał ławy i bloczki fundamentowe .Dobrze że kierownik był bardziej myślący . To nie jest jedyny projektant w mojej karierze który jest uparty jak osioł. A zawsze zamawiam projekty w renomowanych firmach. A dlaczego nie chce ujawnić bo jest to facet który realizuje olbrzymie kontrakty  i zarabia ogromne pieniądze dlatego swoją wiedzę strzeże.  Ma jakieś uprawnienia które umożliwiają  firmie  w której pracuje start do przetargów powyżej 300 mld euro  ( co do sumy to mogłem się pomylić bo kiedyś mi mówił). Takich ludzi w Polsce chyba jest 10 osób. Dokładnie nie wiem na czym to polega bo mnie to nie interesuje ale tak kuzyn mówił.


Wiesz co kolego od 2005 roku zajmuje się projektowaniem i budową mostów w Polsce. Pracowałem w kilku dużych jak i małych firmach budujących autostrady. We wszystkich dużych firmach ludzie na bardzo wysokich stanowiskach to są głównie drogowcy posiadający jak już coś to uprawnienia drogowe. Ba nawet kierownicy budów przy budowach autostrad to drogowcy. A drogowcy to akurat tak się znają na zbrojeniu jak ja na wentylacji.
Tak więc bądź trochę poważny i nie opowiadaj farmazonów na tym forum.

Nie wierzę, że Twój szanowny kuzyn bez uprawnień do projektowania mostów potrafi w czasie pełnienia swoich obowiązków w pracy przeliczyć ilość zbrojenia dla jakiegoś dużego mostu. To zajmuje kupę czasu i bez specjalistycznego oprogramowania się nie obejdzie. No chyba, że Twój szanowny kuzyn zajmuje się przepustami dla płazów i gadów wyłącznie.

----------


## Jarek_i_Justyna

Ulrich24 weź no nie trzymaj nas w niepewnościach i pokaż ten Paraboliczny strop jak wyszedł.

----------


## ulrich24ed

Witam!
Cały czas zdejmujemy szalunki.
Generalnie wyszło bardzo dobrze, równiutko, zero jakichkolwiek pęknięć, nigdzie nic nie przecieka.
Są narazie dwa miejsca, którym zrobię zdjęcia i wrzucę Wam do oceny i komentarzy.

----------


## kemot_p

Widzę, że sporo osób śledzi wątek, kibicuje Inwestorowi i czeka na fotorelację. Dołączam się i ja  :smile: .

----------


## mdchris

> Wiesz co kolego od 2005 roku zajmuje się projektowaniem i budową mostów w Polsce. Pracowałem w kilku dużych jak i małych firmach budujących autostrady. We wszystkich dużych firmach ludzie na bardzo wysokich stanowiskach to są głównie drogowcy posiadający jak już coś to uprawnienia drogowe. Ba nawet kierownicy budów przy budowach autostrad to drogowcy. A drogowcy to akurat tak się znają na zbrojeniu jak ja na wentylacji.


Nie napisałem ze jest inżynierem konstruktorem. A co drogowców to znają się oni na zbrojeniach  na pewno lepiej niż na wentylacji i ich nie obrażaj bo jesteś  konstruktorem/ projektantem. Swoim poziomem  potwierdzasz regułę.

----------


## ulrich24ed

Witam!  :smile: 
Jestem już z potężną paką zdjęć  :smile: 

Więc tak: rozszalowaliśmy około 60% stropu. Na razie wszystko w miarę ok. Na stropie skakałem (około 95 kg), uderzałem sporym młotkiem bo chciałem poczuć jakieś drgania, sprężynowanie albo coś - NIC. Sztywno tak jakbym stał na chodniku w środku miasta. Wrażenie bardzo pozytywne. Po zdjęciu desek z tych 60% chciałem zobaczyć jakieś ugięcia - NIC. Przykładałem do sufitu długie deski, poziomicę 1,5 m - NIC. Być może coś wyjdzie na tych 40% to dam Wam znać ale na razie całkowicie się uspokoiłem.

Wrzucam Wam dwa miejsca gdzie beton nie pokrył dobrze zbrojenia - nie wiem czemu. Skoro byłą dolana woda to tym bardziej powinien być bardziej płynny i powinien wpłynąć w każdą szczelinkę - nie wiem  czemu nam nie pokryło w trzech miejscach? Poniżej zdjęcia.

Rozszalowaliśmy też jeden słup i tutaj też trochę lipa ale to laliśmy z betoniarki z dodatkiem kruszywa. Również poniżej załączam zdjęcia.

Czekam i proszę o merytoryczne opinie.

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## ulrich24ed

Część druga zdjęć stropu - ostatnia - oraz zdjęcia obrazujące problem ze słupem.

----------


## ulrich24ed

A poniżej zdjęcia obrazujące problem ze stropem.
To już ostatni post ze zdjęciami  :smile:

----------


## Jarek_i_Justyna

g


> A poniżej zdjęcia obrazujące problem ze stropem.
> To już ostatni post ze zdjęciami


No więc tak :
1.Fajnie że sufit na łeb się nie spadł  :smile: 
2. tak jak pisałem wcześniej źle podparte zbrojenie (gruzem ceglanym) i masz piękną ceglaną mozaikę na suficie ale to jest pikuś.
3. najbardziej martwiłbym się o te druty wystające z sufitu bo jak przyjdzie tynk to możesz zyskać piękne odbarwienia z rdzy.
4. ten słup to jakiś dramat jest po rozszalowaniu. 

Generalnie strop się jakoś trzyma ale wykonanie tego stropu to spiertolona robota jest.

----------


## mdchris

Generalnie to przedmówca wszystko ujął . A ten słup to arcydzieło . Drugi pewnie będzie podobny. Jaką macie koncepcję naprawy tego słupa? :smile:

----------


## coulignon

mniema że podczas zalewania wykonawcy popsuł się wibrator do betonu.  :wink:

----------


## ulrich24ed

Słup to po prostu zrobimy tak, że dorzucimy tam betonu aby był równy - kształt prostokąta. 
No bo co można innego zrobić?

----------


## coulignon

w sumie żeby był równy to lepiej chyba płyta g-k obłożyć. Taniej i szybciej.

----------


## Psemos

Są specjalne produkty do naprawy tego typu niedociągnięć. Nie wiem jak tutaj z reklamowaniem ale w google wpisz sobie geozaprawa. przezemnie sprawdzony produkt i polecam.

----------


## ulrich24ed

*Psemos* po Twoim poście szybko znalazłem ten produkt i dokładnie czegoś takiego potrzebuję!!!
Dzięki z poradę!!!!

----------


## kemot_p

> Generalnie to przedmówca wszystko ujął . A ten słup to arcydzieło . Drugi pewnie będzie podobny. Jaką macie koncepcję naprawy tego słupa?


Czym spowodowany jest taki wygląd słupa? Zbyt "gęsty" beton?
Jak tego uniknąć?

----------


## SO-JER

Nie ma takiego czegoś jak zbyt gęsty beton. Taki jaki zrobili w betoniarni taki trzeba ulozyc. Chyba że robisz sam w betoniarce to wtedy tak aby był plastyczny i jak najmniej wody.
A słup poprostu nie był wibrowany  :big tongue:  nawet drutem sie nie chcialo podziubdziać żeby beton siadł

----------


## Slyder

nie wibrowany- kolega wyżej wyprzedził

----------


## Xesxpox

śledzę wątek od początku i nie wierze że inwestor jest tak...aż się ciśnie na język coś brzydkiego. Inwestor może się nie znać ale co Ty masz za ekipe? ja bym po stropie złotówki im nie wypłacił. U mnie chłopaki słupy kręcili z betoniarki i wyszły tak:



i tu zdjęcie samego dołu słupa


Podczas zalewania jeden stał z młotkiem na dole i pukał w deski -efekt jak wyżej. 
Wydaje mi się że ty się nie znasz, ekipa to partacze a kieras ma wszystko w nosie. Co gorsze nie słuchasz konstruktywnych porad. Moderator powinien zamknąć ten temat bo to bez sensu. No chyba, że traktujemy tą budowę "tak się domów nie buduje"-poradnik dla przyszłych inwestorów.

----------


## Jarek_i_Justyna

> śledzę wątek od początku i nie wierze że inwestor jest tak...aż się ciśnie na język coś brzydkiego. Inwestor może się nie znać ale co Ty masz za ekipe? ja bym po stropie złotówki im nie wypłacił. U mnie chłopaki słupy kręcili z betoniarki i wyszły tak:
> 
> 
> 
> i tu zdjęcie samego dołu słupa
> 
> 
> Podczas zalewania jeden stał z młotkiem na dole i pukał w deski -efekt jak wyżej. 
> Wydaje mi się że ty się nie znasz, ekipa to partacze a kieras ma wszystko w nosie. Co gorsze nie słuchasz konstruktywnych porad. Moderator powinien zamknąć ten temat bo to bez sensu. No chyba, że traktujemy tą budowę "tak się domów nie buduje"-poradnik dla przyszłych inwestorów.


Ja bym tematu nie zamykał bo jest ciekawy dla przyszłych inwestorów właśnie jakich błędów unikać i kiedy pognać ekipę na 4 wiatry. 
Jak resztę słupów będziesz tak mieć zrobione plus nad oknami nadproża to gratulację i witaj przemarzanie.

Moje słupy też  były z betoniarki i wibrowane młotkiem plus długi pręt. i wyszło gładko.

Po zdjęciach słupa widać brak wibracji, a to nawet dziecko w piaskownicy jak stawia babkę z piasku to wie że wiaderko musi opukać.

Dramat w 3 aktach : strop, więźba i słup.

----------


## kemot_p

> Ja bym tematu nie zamykał bo jest ciekawy dla przyszłych inwestorów właśnie jakich błędów unikać i kiedy pognać ekipę na 4 wiatry.


Dokładnie, wielu "świeżych" inwestorów może się dzięki temu wątkowi sporo nauczyć.



> Jak resztę słupów będziesz tak mieć zrobione plus nad oknami nadproża to gratulację i witaj przemarzanie.


O co chodzi z tym przemarzaniem?

----------


## Jarek_i_Justyna

> Dokładnie, wielu "świeżych" inwestorów może się dzięki temu wątkowi sporo nauczyć.
> 
> O co chodzi z tym przemarzaniem?


największe przemarzanie jest na betonie , no a jak masz beton tak zrobiony i połatany to na 2 wiązania (no bo jakoś trzeba to dokleić) to przemarzanie w tzw szczelinach jest jeszcze większe.

----------


## coulignon

jakie to znaczenie przy ścianie dwuwarstwowej?

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Przyłączam się do pytania kolegi

----------


## מרכבה

> największe przemarzanie jest na betonie , no a jak masz beton tak zrobiony i połatany to na 2 wiązania (no bo jakoś trzeba to dokleić) to przemarzanie w tzw szczelinach jest jeszcze większe.


 to proste wytłumaczenie..- ale nie ten kierunek ruchu energii cieplnej ..
to nie "mróz" wchodzi- a ciepło tak gwałtownie ucieka niczym z dętki w Bizonie.
Tak szybko ucieka - że na powierzchni wewnętrznej ta energia krócej zostaje na powierzchni - krócej to znaczy mniej gości w tym elemencie.
Stąd spadek temp na takim elemencie i "efekt przymarzania"  - jeśli jest izolacja to hamuje tą ucieczkę ciepła - a wyraża się to oporem termicznym ..
5m betonu = ~15cm EPS'a- a żelbet jeszcze gorzej. A słupy u kolegi - żenada .. trzeba było kija wziąć i "wibrować" są różne metody ..
dla niedoświadczonych - lepszy jest kij/ stukanie niż wibrator. Wibratorem można czasem zrobić więcej szkody jak pożytku.
Za długie wibrowanie - zaczyn siup ucieka z mieszanki- A tu pewnie uciekł .. bo wody jegomość raczył dolać .. :bash:

----------


## Jarek_i_Justyna

> jakie to znaczenie przy ścianie dwuwarstwowej?


Jak jest dobrze zrobione to pewnie nie ma żadnego znaczenia, ale w tym wypadku takiego betonowania to obawiam się (nie jestem fachowcem w tej dziedzinie) ale wydaje mi się że może być  taki problem jak u mnie w kuchni była szczelina , panowie ocieplili blok i przykryli szczelinę styro. zgadnijcie gdzie był w zimę szron na ścianie dokładnie w linii szczeliny, a szczelina była milimetrowa więc myślę że może być podobnie.

----------


## fotohobby

Na placki kleili ?  :smile:

----------


## ulrich24ed

Jarek_i_Justyna
to niezła fuszerkę Wam zrobili  :smile: 
Szron na ścianach  :smile: 
Czyli da się tam mieszkać tylko w lato.... no fajnie, dom tylko na lato  :Smile: 
A na zimę trzeba nowy dom pobudować.

Ja na Waszym miejscu bym zdjął całe ocieplenie, wyburzył w tym miejscu ściane i zrobił na nowo. Tak się nie da mieszkać. Teraz jest szron, zaraz będzie wilgoć i grzyby w całym domu.
A jak się rozmoczy to ściana się po prostu przewróci.

Szron w domu hehe dobre  :smile:

----------


## jedrek188

> Jarek_i_Justyna
> to niezła fuszerkę Wam zrobili 
> Szron na ścianach 
> Czyli da się tam mieszkać tylko w lato.... no fajnie, dom tylko na lato 
> A na zimę trzeba nowy dom pobudować.
> 
> Ja na Waszym miejscu bym zdjął całe ocieplenie, wyburzył w tym miejscu ściane i zrobił na nowo. Tak się nie da mieszkać. Teraz jest szron, zaraz będzie wilgoć i grzyby w całym domu.
> A jak się rozmoczy to ściana się po prostu przewróci.
> 
> Szron w domu hehe dobre


Przecież napisal ze chodzi o blok,inwestorowi,,zgodnie z projektem wychodzi bardzo drogo" humor dopisuje,ten słup i wystające druty z sufitu to raczej powód do zmartwień,przeciez będą rdzawe plamy na tynku...

----------


## מרכבה

> Jarek_i_Justyna
> to niezła fuszerkę Wam zrobili 
> Szron na ścianach 
> Czyli da się tam mieszkać tylko w lato.... no fajnie, dom tylko na lato 
> A na zimę trzeba nowy dom pobudować.
> 
> Ja na Waszym miejscu bym zdjął całe ocieplenie, wyburzył w tym miejscu ściane i zrobił na nowo. Tak się nie da mieszkać. Teraz jest szron, zaraz będzie wilgoć i grzyby w całym domu.
> A jak się rozmoczy to ściana się po prostu przewróci.
> 
> Szron w domu hehe dobre


Lepiej się za fizykę budowli nie zabieraj - bo tu możesz wytworzyć tylko mity - nie mając wiedzy zdobytej doświadczeniem oraz badaniami.

----------


## Jarek_i_Justyna

> Jarek_i_Justyna
> to niezła fuszerkę Wam zrobili 
> Szron na ścianach 
> Czyli da się tam mieszkać tylko w lato.... no fajnie, dom tylko na lato 
> A na zimę trzeba nowy dom pobudować.
> 
> Ja na Waszym miejscu bym zdjął całe ocieplenie, wyburzył w tym miejscu ściane i zrobił na nowo. Tak się nie da mieszkać. Teraz jest szron, zaraz będzie wilgoć i grzyby w całym domu.
> A jak się rozmoczy to ściana się po prostu przewróci.
> 
> Szron w domu hehe dobre


Hehe, dobre, dobre to są twoje fachmajstry od murowania,  :smile:  ale ja nie o tym, po pierwsze podobni fachowcy jak Ci Twoi byli u mnie  od ocieplenia bloku. spółdzielnia spier...ła robotę u mnie więc na lato rozbierali ten fragment w ramach gwarancji i poprawili i już nie szroni. Po drugie jak widzisz większość osób już na etapie zalania stropu tłumaczyła Ci że jest zwalona robota, ale Ty ze spokojem niezmąconym dalej ufasz murarzowi na zasadzie jakoś to będzie. pewnie to pierwszy Twój budynek więc zgodnie z zasadą pierwszy dla wroga się buduję i tak to wygląda.

----------


## jajmar

Ciakawy jestem czy strop już w 100% rozszalowany i jak parametry użytkowe ?

----------


## ulrich24ed

Witam,
strop już całkowicie rozszalowany.
Wszystko wygląda super.
Żadnych ugięć nie ma.
Na górze może helikopter lądować.

Był kierbud mój i jeszcze inny tak dla konsultaci. Obaj mówią że można to było zrobić lepiej i fajnie to nie wyszło, jest spaprane ale nie ma się czym przejmować i mam budować dalej.

A ruszam też z drugą budową i teraz już wiem więcej i na pewno drugi raz takiej lipy nie odwalę  :smile:

----------


## Rafal.

Śledzę ten wątek od początku i dochodzę do wniosku, że *ulrich24ed* nie jest inwestorem, tylko tym majstrem co spieprzył robotę i na forum szuka  potwierdzenia, że wszystko jest w porządku.

----------


## Fo_

Na tej budowie popełniono błędy praktycznie na każdym etapie.
Ławy wylane w naruszony grunt, porotherm na zwykłej zaprawie, strop każdy widział, więźba wykonana przez murarza konsultowana na forum.
Inwestor twierdzi, że nie ma ugięć, kierownik, że źle ale dobrze. 
Byli tu także znachorzy co mają innowacyjne stropy, drogowcy specjaliści od zbrojeń lewitujących, inwestorzy co nie będą przepłacać za 10kg drutu więcej.
A Ulrich tymczasem bierze się za drugą budowę..

----------


## powell

Hehe, Fo_ dobrze to podsumował. Masakra.

----------


## jajmar

> Śledzę ten wątek od początku i dochodzę do wniosku, że *ulrich24ed* nie jest inwestorem, tylko tym majstrem co spieprzył robotę i na forum szuka  potwierdzenia, że wszystko jest w porządku.


Ta teoria wiele by tłumaczyła z tego wątku, bardzo dużo.

----------


## Jarek_i_Justyna

Zobacz dzis rozszalowali moj strop i troche inaczej on wyglada. Tak moim zdaniem powinien wygladac po rozszalowaniu sam ocen.

----------


## ulrich24ed

No Twój strop wygląda rzeczywiście świetnie.
Równy i jednakowy.
Gratuluję.

Następny strop też mi taki wyjdzie  :smile:  Mam nadzieję  :smile: 

A jaki styropian mam położyć na swój strop żeby ocieplić poddasze niemieszkalne? 10 cm czy 15 cm? Jakaś konkretna marka/model?

----------


## Jarek_i_Justyna

> No Twój strop wygląda rzeczywiście świetnie.
> Równy i jednakowy.
> Gratuluję.
> 
> Następny strop też mi taki wyjdzie  Mam nadzieję 
> 
> A jaki styropian mam położyć na swój strop żeby ocieplić poddasze niemieszkalne? 10 cm czy 15 cm? Jakaś konkretna marka/model?


Co do grubości styropiany to zdania są podzielone ale z kim bym nie rozmawiał to słyszę że 10cm to już się nie daję na ocieplanie stropu ani podłogi, 
Mój kierbud powiedział że miniumum teraz to 15 ,a są tacy co dają i 20 cm.

Jaka jest różnica cieplna między 10,15,20 tego nie wiem ale na pewno nie jest tak że między 10 a 20 jest 2 razy lepiej, różnice są sporo mniejsze, 
Co do grubości ważniejsze myślę będzie właściwe wykonanie ocieplenia stropu tak aby ciepło nie spierdzielało gdzieś bokami i przez szparki, staraj się też unikać łączenia dużej ilości odpadów z ciętych wcześniej płyt styropianowych.

Ja osobiście na strop bym dał na zakład np 10 i 5 do 8 płyty styro grafitowego.

Pogadaj z kierbudem co doradzi.

----------


## BARENO

> Co do grubości styropiany to zdania są podzielone ale z kim bym nie rozmawiał to słyszę że 10cm to już się nie daję na ocieplanie stropu ani podłogi, 
> Mój kierbud powiedział że miniumum teraz to 15 ,a są tacy co dają i 20 cm.
> 
> Jaka jest różnica cieplna między 10,15,20 tego nie wiem ale na pewno nie jest tak że między 10 a 20 jest 2 razy lepiej, różnice są sporo mniejsze, 
> Co do grubości ważniejsze myślę będzie właściwe wykonanie ocieplenia stropu tak aby ciepło nie spierdzielało gdzieś bokami i przez szparki, staraj się też unikać łączenia dużej ilości odpadów z ciętych wcześniej płyt styropianowych.
> 
> Ja osobiście na strop bym dał na zakład np 10 i 5 do 8 płyty styro grafitowego.
> 
> Pogadaj z kierbudem co doradzi.


Wykonanie tego typu stropu to zazwyczaj jest 15 cm, watpie by ktoś zszedł poniżej tej liczby przy docieplaniu stropu

----------


## marcinwlkp2014

Wizam, ja mam takie rysy w wiekszosci w okolicy zbrojenia w stropie terriva. Silikonem to poprawic bo w kilku miejscach mam przeciek jak pada deszcz? Popekanie u mnie wyszlo bo majster o przykryciu folia zapomnial i w ciepelku po 4 godzinach zrobila sie pajeczna.Pozdr

----------

